# obama birth certificate: this one goes to eleven...



## washamericom (Sep 15, 2016)

these are eleven Trumpisms about obama's birth certificate. theses are all plausible still in the timeline of the birther story. i think it's smart not to talk about it till obama's gone from office. then, who knows. it will all come out someday.

i'd bet the farm that it will be back in the spotlight before the election, cause it's still a political hot potato.

11 of Donald Trump's most outrageous 'birther' claims - CNNPolitics.com

1. "I have people that have been studying [Obama's birth certificate] and they cannot believe what they're finding ... I would like to have him show his birth certificate, and can I be honest with you, I hope he can. Because if he can't, if he can't, if he wasn't born in this country, which is a real possibility ... then he has pulled one of the great cons in the history of politics."
- April 7, 2011, on NBC's "Today" show
2. "Why doesn't he show his birth certificate? There's something on that birth certificate that he doesn't like."
- March 23, 2011, on "The View"
3. "His grandmother in Kenya said, 'Oh, no, he was born in Kenya and I was there and I witnessed the birth.' She's on tape. I think that tape's going to be produced fairly soon. Somebody is coming out with a book in two weeks, it will be very interesting."
- April 7, 2011, on MSNBC's "Morning Joe"
4. "An 'extremely credible source' has called my office and told me that @BarackObama's birth certificate is a fraud."

 Follow


Donald J. Trump 

✔@realDonaldTrump
An 'extremely credible source' has called my office and told me that@BarackObama's birth certificate is a fraud.

4:23 PM - 6 Aug 2012

https://twitter.com/intent/tweet?in_reply_to=232572505238433794


 8,4158,415 Retweets


 6,2156,215 likes


- August 6, 2012, in a tweet more than a year after Obama released his longform birth certificate
5. "How amazing, the State Health Director who verified copies of Obama's 'birth certificate' died in plane crash today. All others lived."

 Follow


Donald J. Trump 

✔@realDonaldTrump
How amazing, the State Health Director who verified copies of Obama’s “birth certificate” died in plane crash today. All others lived

4:32 PM - 12 Dec 2013

https://twitter.com/intent/tweet?in_reply_to=411247268763676673


 4,1064,106 Retweets


 2,7732,773 likes


- December 12, 2013, in tweet about the death of Loretta Fuddy.
6. "He's spent millions of dollars trying to get away from this issue. Millions of dollars in legal fees trying to get away from this issue. And I'll tell you what, I brought it up, just routinely, and all of a sudden a lot facts are emerging and I'm starting to wonder myself whether or not he was born in this country."
- March 28, 2011, on Fox News
7. "He doesn't have a birth certificate, or if he does, there's something on that certificate that is very bad for him. Now, somebody told me -- and I have no idea if this is bad for him or not, but perhaps it would be -- that where it says 'religion,' it might have 'Muslim.' And if you're a Muslim, you don't change your religion, by the way."
- March 30, 2011, on The Laura Ingraham Show
8. "He didn't know he was running for president, so he told the truth. The literary agent wrote down what he said ... He said he was born in Kenya and raised in Indonesia ... Now they're saying it was a mistake. Just like his Kenyan grandmother said he was born in Kenya, and she pointed down the road to the hospital, and after people started screaming at her, she said, 'Oh, I mean Hawaii.' Give me a break."
- May 24, 2012, interview with The Daily Beast's Lloyd Grove, responding to an erroneous report about Obama
9. "A lot of people do not think it was an authentic certificate. ... Many people do not think it was authentic. His mother was not in the hospital. There are many other things that came out. And frankly if you would report it accurately I think you'd probably get better ratings than you're getting."
- May 29, 2012, to CNN's Wolf Blitzer
10 "Was it a birth certificate? You tell me. Some people say that was not his birth certificate. Maybe it was, maybe it wasn't. I'm saying I don't know. Nobody knows."
- August 2013, to ABC News
11. "Who knows about Obama? ... Who knows, who knows? Who cares right now?... I have my own theory on Obama. Someday I will write a book, I will do another book, and it will do very successfully."


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Care4all (Sep 15, 2016)

Issues  birth certificate

Born in the U.S.A.

both links debunks all of the 10


----------



## owebo (Sep 15, 2016)

Hitlery....the original birther....


----------



## turzovka (Sep 15, 2016)

washamericom said:


> these are eleven Trumpisms about obama's birth certificate. theses are all plausible still in the timeline of the birther story. i think it's smart not to talk about it till obama's gone from office. then, who knows. it will all come out someday.
> 
> i'd bet the farm that it will be back in the spotlight before the election, cause it's still a political hot potato.
> 
> ...



And still there are fools like me who think you know-it-alls are the ones to be pitied.  (Very often the same ones who think God is a myth or cannot be known.)   

Especially because you have no desire for the truth, but only the desire to be on the winning side.   

Have a pleasant life.


----------



## Redfish (Sep 15, 2016)

The Clinton campaign started the birth certificate controversy in 2008.


----------



## washamericom (Sep 15, 2016)

Care4all said:


> Issues  birth certificate
> 
> Born in the U.S.A.
> 
> both links debunks all of the 10


nothing has been debunked. it's an illusion.


----------



## washamericom (Sep 15, 2016)

turzovka said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > these are eleven Trumpisms about obama's birth certificate. theses are all plausible still in the timeline of the birther story. i think it's smart not to talk about it till obama's gone from office. then, who knows. it will all come out someday.
> ...


it's been pretty great so far, will be even better on november 9th. are you a preacher ? you sound like one.


----------



## washamericom (Sep 15, 2016)

Redfish said:


> The Clinton campaign started the birth certificate controversy in 2008.


i'm still looking for the origin and first use of the word birther. in concept it might be mark penn.


----------



## washamericom (Sep 15, 2016)

owebo said:


> Hitlery....the original birther....


maybe.


----------



## turzovka (Sep 15, 2016)

washamericom said:


> it's been pretty great so far, will be even better on november 9th.



You appear to not ask for much out of life.   - - - shocking, really.   



washamericom said:


> are you a preacher ? you sound like one.



We are all called.   Are you implying you have no need for one?


----------



## washamericom (Sep 15, 2016)

turzovka said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > it's been pretty great so far, will be even better on november 9th.
> ...


i'm sorry i just don't know you that well. _everyone_ could use some churchin' up though. 

being a birther isn't my full time avocation. not to say it won't be someday. it's quite a story.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 15, 2016)

It is known that Obama was born in Kenya.  Thats what he told his publisher


----------



## turzovka (Sep 15, 2016)

washamericom said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



Just between you and me.    Have I completely mistaken you earlier on?   I thought you were mocking the birthers?   (please help clarify)


----------



## Redfish (Sep 15, 2016)

CrusaderFrank said:


> It is known that Obama was born in Kenya.  Thats what he told his publisher




so did his grandmother, before she mysteriously died after he visited her in Hawaii.


----------



## HenryBHough (Sep 15, 2016)

Thank You, Mrs. Clinton for inventing the "birther" concept!

Your bit of work has provided unending amusement for we who merely need repeat your assertions to tie the panties of every liberal in Gordian knots.  To put every liberal tit in a wringer!

Ya done good, ya old bitch!


----------



## hazlnut (Sep 15, 2016)

owebo said:


> Hitlery....the original birther....




That was fact check and prove false.

So...

You fail.


----------



## g5000 (Sep 15, 2016)

Redfish said:


> The Clinton campaign started the birth certificate controversy in 2008.


And Trump and the horde of birthers took their marching orders from her and are stilling obeying her instructions to this day!


----------



## g5000 (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Redfish (Sep 15, 2016)

hazlnut said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> > Hitlery....the original birther....
> ...



wrong,  the Clinton campaign leaked the BC controversy in the 08 campaign.   That is proven fact.    you remember 08,   when the half black community organizer beat her soundly.


----------



## Redfish (Sep 15, 2016)

g5000 said:


>




were you personally with her and Obama Sr at the time?    How the  fuck do you know where she was?    In a Hawaii hospital that never existed?    fathered by an "African" when that term was not used at the time?   Was his grandmother lying about it before she mysteriously died after he visited her?


----------



## g5000 (Sep 15, 2016)

Redfish said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


And here we see one of the birthers obeying Hillary's marching orders.  

Show us evidence Obama's mother was ever in Kenya, Hillarybot!

"Deploy the circular reasoning device!"


----------



## Redfish (Sep 15, 2016)

g5000 said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...




you made the claim that she was never there, the burden of proof is on you, my friend


----------



## Dana7360 (Sep 15, 2016)

washamericom said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Issues  birth certificate
> ...







You've got to be kidding. 

You birthers are just nuts. 

Where's all the incredible things that trump's people found in Hawaii in 2011?

He still has not shown us what they found. Why do you think that is?

Could it be trump's lying through his teeth?

Can you please tell me what color the sky is in your world? It sure isn't the same blue it is in the real world. 

Get some help. You need it.


----------



## Faun (Sep 15, 2016)

Redfish said:


> The Clinton campaign started the birth certificate controversy in 2008.


Nope, it started on a rightwing forum...

FR CONTEST: "Pin the Middle Name on the Obama"


----------



## turzovka (Sep 15, 2016)

Dana7360 said:


> You've got to be kidding.
> 
> You birthers are just nuts.
> 
> ...



Ah, we never thought people like you were redeemable in the first place.     We know the system is rigged, the media is in bed with the liberal agendas since the Johnson administration.     We just like proving ourselves correct over and over again for our own personal satisfaction.   You see on tv CBS say Obama has finally released his long form and it shows he was born in a Hawaii hospital and you rejoice!  Then you go to the bar with your lefty pals and have a laugh and coin a new term... "birther."   Ooo, that's a good one.      So now, whenever the subject comes up anywhere all you do is mention "birther" and all the people laugh, even those who know nothing about it.      Very much like evolution.   It is a fact and anyone who says otherwise is so stupid you cannot help but laugh.   Yes, I get it.     (By the way, lot of us laughing too but not so openly so as not to offend.)

But if you or they cared one bit about the truth instead of just looking the part you might read all this graphics expert said about Obama's long form certificate --- you know the one he left the nation hostage for 2 1/2 years before finally releasing it.   Nice guy that president of ours.   NOT!    I say it took the forgers 2 1/2 years to try and put one together.   I say 'try' because a number of software and graphic experts are calling it bogus.    But you never heard that on CBS of course.   Because their job is to protect the president.

Mara Zebest’s Report on the finally released Birth Certificate. 
http://www.wnd.com/files/Obama_LFBC_Report_final_draft.pdf

So what happened next?   Well the leftist powers that be had to spring into action once again.   “Call Snopes!!”     So then Snopes does its routine “Defense of everything Obama” and issues this report calling digital graphics expert Mara Zebest’s work flawed and calling her a ‘birther’ but attacks her with the most unprofessional methods and the flimsiest of evidence.

Barack Obama Birth Certificate    (Snopes defense)

Once again… end of story for the uninitiated and the gullible.    Still, other investigations persist never to see the light of day in the mainstream media again.   Because the left has won… the public is convinced Barry was born in Hawaii.    
So do not read their response to Snopes below because 1) you do not care to know the truth, and 2) you just want to look like a winner, it's more fun.
But for the rest of us I simply say  >>>>  The joke's on you.

OUTWARD TRENDS: A True Skeptic is Skeptical of Snopes


----------



## J.E.D (Sep 15, 2016)

washamericom said:


> Someday I will write a book, I will do another book, and it will do very successfully.


It will do very successful
Damn that guy's an idiot


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 15, 2016)

owebo said:


> Hitlery....the original birther....



LOL- I love that you think that Trump is just a gullible idiot being manipulated by Hillary Clinton.

LOL


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 15, 2016)

Redfish said:


> The Clinton campaign started the birth certificate controversy in 2008.



So Donald Trump is just another gullible Birther being manipulated by the Clinton campaign?

LOL


----------



## owebo (Sep 15, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> > Hitlery....the original birther....
> ...


You were no doubt a birther long before you labeled me one...


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 15, 2016)

washamericom said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Issues  birth certificate
> ...



It has all been debunked.

But Konspiracy Kooks can never accept facts.


----------



## kaz (Sep 15, 2016)

washamericom said:


> these are eleven Trumpisms about obama's birth certificate. theses are all plausible still in the timeline of the birther story. i think it's smart not to talk about it till obama's gone from office. then, who knows. it will all come out someday.
> 
> i'd bet the farm that it will be back in the spotlight before the election, cause it's still a political hot potato.
> 
> ...



The original birther was Obama, he's the one who said he was born in Kenya.  He wasn't, he was born in Hawaii.  What a dumb ass, gets his own country of birth wrong.  He deserves all the shit he gets for that and more


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 15, 2016)

owebo said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > owebo said:
> ...



LOL- I love that you think that Trump is just a gullible idiot being manipulated by Hillary Clinton.

LOL


----------



## kaz (Sep 15, 2016)

hazlnut said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> > Hitlery....the original birther....
> ...



Correct, Obama was the original birther.  Hitlary was the second, not the first


----------



## owebo (Sep 15, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


You were no doubt a birther long before you labeled me one.....


----------



## HappyJoy (Sep 15, 2016)

Moonglow said:


>



That should be a cockroach.


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 15, 2016)

kaz said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > these are eleven Trumpisms about obama's birth certificate. theses are all plausible still in the timeline of the birther story. i think it's smart not to talk about it till obama's gone from office. then, who knows. it will all come out someday.
> ...



LOL- still trying to peddle that lie Kaz?

Barack Obama never said he was born in Kenya. Birthers started that lie in 2008 and now the Birther's Messiah is Donald Trump

Is Donald Trump just another gullible Birther?

Why yes he is.


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 15, 2016)

owebo said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > owebo said:
> ...



LOL- I love that you think that Trump is just a gullible idiot being manipulated by Hillary Clinton.

LOL


----------



## Faun (Sep 15, 2016)

kaz said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > these are eleven Trumpisms about obama's birth certificate. theses are all plausible still in the timeline of the birther story. i think it's smart not to talk about it till obama's gone from office. then, who knows. it will all come out someday.
> ...


Stop kazzing.  Obama never said he was born in Kenya.


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 15, 2016)

turzovka said:


> [Q   Because the left has won… the public is convinced Barry was born in Hawaii.   s



Yes- the 'left' has won because the truth won.

The State of Hawaii has repeatedly confirmed that Barack Obama was born in Hawaii.

Nutjobs Birthers just can't accept that


----------



## washamericom (Sep 15, 2016)

turzovka said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > turzovka said:
> ...


no, i am a birther. but with a sense of humor.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Sep 15, 2016)

Trump's 'amazingly credible source' is the guy smoking a cigarette on the X-Files.


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 15, 2016)

Redfish said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Because the birth certificate shows that she was in Hawaii. 
In a hospital that clearly existed.
Fathered by her husband- a man from Africa- i.e. an African.
And his grandmother didn't lie about anything- she adored her grandson- raised him for part of his childhood- and then 'mysteriously' at 86 years old after a long illness.

Really Redfish- can you even manage one post without lying?


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 15, 2016)

HenryBHough said:


> Thank You, Mrs. Clinton for inventing the "birther" concept!
> !



Yes- thank you Ms. Clinton for showing us what a gullible fool Donald Trump is.

Even though you had nothing to do with him being a gullible fool Birther.


----------



## washamericom (Sep 15, 2016)

g5000 said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


i've never heard that angle.


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 15, 2016)

CrusaderFrank said:


> It is known that Obama was born in Kenya.  Thats what he told his publisher



It is 'known' by Birthers who tell each other these lies.

Barack Obama told his publisher he was born in Hawaii- it is in his autobiography his publisher published.


----------



## Faun (Sep 15, 2016)

washamericom said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


You gotta have a sense of humor to start up another birther thread.


----------



## washamericom (Sep 15, 2016)

Dana7360 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


not kidding, sorry.


----------



## washamericom (Sep 15, 2016)

Faun said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > turzovka said:
> ...


it's in the mix of politics in an election year, so we're going to have some fun at your expense.


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 15, 2016)

Redfish said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > It is known that Obama was born in Kenya.  Thats what he told his publisher
> ...



Redfish lies easier than he breathes

Barack Obama's grandmother dies

HONOLULU — Barack Obama's grandmother, whose personality and bearing shaped much of the life of the Democratic presidential contender, has died, Obama announced Monday, one day before the election. Madelyn Payne Dunham was 86.

Obama announced the news from the campaign trail in Charlotte, North Carolina. The joint statement with his sister Maya Soetoro-Ng said Dunham died peacefully late Sunday night after a battle with cancer.

"And she died peacefully in her sleep with my sister at her side. And so there is great joy as well as tears. I'm not going to talk about it too long because it is hard for me to talk about."

Last month, Obama took a break from campaigning and flew to Hawaii to be with Dunham as her health declined.

Obama said the decision to go to Hawaii was easy to make, telling CBS that he "got there too late" when his mother died of ovarian cancer in 1995 at 53, and wanted to make sure "that I don't make the same mistake twice."


----------



## washamericom (Sep 15, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


none of it has been debunked.


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 15, 2016)

Redfish said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > owebo said:
> ...



So you think Trump is just a gullible idiot who was fooled by the Clinton campaign?

LOL- maybe so- maybe so.


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 15, 2016)

washamericom said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



And you will believe that to your dying day- regardless of the facts.


----------



## washamericom (Sep 15, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


maybe not.


----------



## turzovka (Sep 15, 2016)

washamericom said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



Sorry then I apologize.   I read your first post too fast.     

Sense of humor helps too.


----------



## g5000 (Sep 15, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > The Clinton campaign started the birth certificate controversy in 2008.
> ...


Exactly.  And they are still going strong!


----------



## turzovka (Sep 15, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> > [Q   Because the left has won… the public is convinced Barry was born in Hawaii.   s
> ...


Did you know Obama up until 2004 kept saying he was born at Queens Medical Center in Honolulu? Did you know he changed his story after that and now says he was born in Kapi’olani Medical Center? Even his own sister in two separate interviews state that he was born at two different hospitals– Kapiolani Hospital and Queens Hospital–in Honolulu. Even Snopes has scrubbed off some its “facts” changing hospitals a few years back, what have you.

Did you know the governor of Hawaii wanted to put this story to bed and went to both hospitals to find evidence of Obama’s birth certificate? Mike Evans, Hollywood Reporter, spoke to Hawaiian governor Neil Abercrombie after the governor’s failed search for Obama’s birth certificate or proof of him being born in Hawaii. Mr. Evans said that the governor told him they could not locate any evidence for it at any hospital, etc., and that it probably does not exist at this time.

*Governor tells Hawaiian paper he is going to locate the certificate*. ‘This is a collaborative endeavor’
_[Excerpt:]  I got a letter from someone the other day who was genuinely concerned about it; it is not all just political agenda. They were talking on Olelo last night about this; it has a political implication for 2012 that we simply cannot have.
…What I can do, and all I have ever said, is that I am going to see to it as governor that I can verify to anyone who is honest about it that this is the case.If there is a political agenda then there is nothing I can do about that, nor can the president._

Then what happened?
*Hawaii governor says he cannot find Obama’s birth certificate* Hawaii governor can’t find Obama birth certificate

*Oh*,* and then sometime later* this reporter Evans amazingly denied this very critical statement that the governor told him.   Now isn’t that strange?   How do you get the statement that gets to the crux of the issue 180 degrees wrong?    You don’t.   You simply become a victim if you dare challenge the powers that be. Journalist: Abercrombie 'never told me there was no [Obama] birth certificate'

Did you know former Hawaii elections clerk Tim Adams has now signed an affidavit swearing he was told by his supervisors in Hawaii that no long-form, hospital-generated birth certificate existed for Barack Obama Jr. in Hawaii and that neither Queens Medical Center nor Kapi’olani Medical Center in Honolulu had any record of Obama having been born in their medical facilities.

_My basic assumption is that he wasn’t born there,” Adams said.“Certifications of Live Birth were given to people who were born at home, or to people who were born overseas and whose parents brought them back to the islands. If his parents were U.S. citizens, or if one parent was a U.S. citizen, as was the case with Obama, the family would apply for a Hawaiian birth certificate when the parents came back from overseas. That’s normally how you would have gotten on [a Certification of Live Birth] in the 1960s.”_

Did you know the State of Hawaii permits parents to obtain a “birth certificate,” EVEN IF THE CHILD WAS NOT BORN IN HAWAII. Below is the relevant statute:
_"[§338-17.8] *Certificates for children born out of State*. (a) Upon application of an adult or the legal parents of a minor child, the director of health shall issue a birth certificate for such adult or minor, provided that proof has been submitted to the director of health that the legal parents of such individual while living without the Territory or State of Hawaii had declared the Territory or State of Hawaii as their legal residence for at least one year immediately preceding the birth or adoption of such child." _

WND has documented that the address reported in the birth announcements published in the Hawaii newspapers at the time, 6085 Kalanianaole Highway, was the address where the grandparents lived. Obviously, it was to Obama’s advantage to be considered a U.S. citizen than a Kenyan for many reasons. The birth announcements put in the paper by the grand parents or by the mother assists in the claim, but why the grandparents' address?

Did you know according to Obama’s Kenyan (paternal) grandmother, as well as his half-brother and half-sister, Barack Hussein Obama was born in Kenya, not in Hawaii as the Democratic candidate for president claims. His grandmother bragged that her grandson is about to be President of the United States and is so proud because she was present during his birth in Kenya, in the delivery room.

Did you know I could produce at least 20 other pieces of evidence that strongly point to this man and his birth claims as a total fraud? And I can give you the links. Do you know how many articles from various years as far back as Barack’s college days and runs for senator refer to him as born in Kenya? Do you care?


----------



## washamericom (Sep 15, 2016)

g5000 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


stronger together.


----------



## washamericom (Sep 15, 2016)

turzovka said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > turzovka said:
> ...


in fact it's such an interesting and misunderstood subject, i just registered birther101.com. (maybe a book in there too).

sounds as if you're up to speed. as you know, what you just posted is a tenth of a percent of what's out there.

i think the danger has passed, or nearly passed. i think eligibility will eventually see the supreme court.
but i'm interested most in the coverup and the complicity of the press.

i've been at this for awhile, something is missing from obama's story, and his provenance has been manipulated and manufactured, and pretty much on the fly. 

pattern deceit is paramount in the democrat administrations, as illustrated by email, benghazi, ransom payment.... the lewinsky affair...... and so forth.

it's the most fascinating politics topic, to me in my lifetime, if i'm right.


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 15, 2016)

turzovka said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > turzovka said:
> ...



I know that Birthers have been making this crap up for 8 years now. 

Why? 

I don't know- for some its racism. For some its politics.

The State of Hawaii has repeatedly confirmed that Barack Obama was born in Hawaii




His Birth Certificate shows the hospital that he was born at




Kapiolani Medical Center for Women and Children - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And if you still doubt he was born at that hospital- give them a call and ask the hospital- like this DJ did


Peter Boyles, of radio station KHOW in Denver. Here’s the transcript from April 25, 2011:

RING…

HOSPITAL: Kapi’olani Medical Center for Women and Children. Can I help you?

BOYLES: Hi, it’s Peter Boyles, a radio guy in Denver, Colorado, and you’re with us. I want to bring my family and go to where President Obama was born. Is this the right hospital?

HOSPITAL: That’s correct.

BOYLES: OK, so there’s, he was born here in Kapi’olani?

HOSPITAL: Yes

Now- I do not expect this will shake your conviction that President Obama is from Kenya or Mars or wherever you think he was born- but everything you believe is just another Birther lie.


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 15, 2016)

turzovka said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > turzovka said:
> ...



Except of course that is another Birther lie- Governor Abercrombie never said he couldn't find President Obama's birth certificate.

Of course Governor Abercrombie did say he knew President Obama's parents- and he was friends with them when President Obama was born in Hawaii- so Governor Abercrombie knows first hand that Obama was born in Hawaii.

"Our investigation is showing, it actually exists in the archives written down," Democratic Gov. Neil Abercrombie told Honolulu's Star-Advertiser.

"What bothers me is that some people who should know better are trying to use this for political reasons," said Abercrombie, 72. "Maybe I'm the only one in the country that could look you right in the eye right now and tell you, 'I was here when that baby was born.' "


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 15, 2016)

turzovka said:


> [
> Did you know I could produce at least 20 other pieces of evidence that strongly point to this man and his birth claims as a total fraud? And I can give you the links! Do you know how many articles from various years as far back as Barack’s college days and runs for senator refer to him as born in Kenya? Do you care?




I am sure you can post far more than 20 more pieces of Birther crap like you have posted.- and give me the links!

But you can't post any evidence that shows Barack Obama was born in Kenya.


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 15, 2016)

turzovka said:


> [
> Did you know the State of Hawaii permits parents to obtain a “birth certificate,” EVEN IF THE CHILD WAS NOT BORN IN HAWAII. Below is the relevant statute:
> _"[§338-17.8] *Certificates for children born out of State*. (a) Upon application of an adult or the legal parents of a minor child, the director of health shall issue a birth certificate for such adult or minor, provided that proof has been submitted to the director of health that the legal parents of such individual while living without the Territory or State of Hawaii had declared the Territory or State of Hawaii as their legal residence for at least one year immediately preceding the birth or adoption of such child."_



And such a birth certificate would show the actual place of birth- Arkansas or Texas or Australia or whatever.


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 15, 2016)

washamericom said:


> [
> it's the most fascinating politics topic, to me in my lifetime, if i'm right.



For you apparently it is.

To me it is the same kind of lunacy as the 9/11 truthers.


----------



## washamericom (Sep 15, 2016)

turzovka said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > turzovka said:
> ...


i apologise too, i can be a bit cryptic even acerbic, difficult to follow. but i've seen and heard it all, it's great that you are interested, instead of letting the obots scare you away with whatever their version today is, of "you're a poopyhead because you don't believe the clintons and obamas".

something is wrong, we'll find out.


----------



## washamericom (Sep 15, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


that's where it came from sy.


----------



## turzovka (Sep 15, 2016)

washamericom said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



Thanks for your response.    But you are right, this is a dead subject, the danger is passed or already been realized with that guy in office, and the truth will never be given to the public or found in history books.      I just do not care to have all the braggarts enjoying themselves too much without putting some poison in their drinks for spite.

You then list all the other scandals that never get vetted out and the guilty parties convicted and punished.   Still these people, these mindless voters, do not care and think it is all minor trivia whining by the conservatives.     I pity them more than it bothers me.


----------



## nat4900 (Sep 15, 2016)

Redfish said:


> wrong, the Clinton campaign leaked the BC controversy in the 08 campaign. That is proven fact. you remember 08, when the half black community organizer beat her soundly.




For all you eternal right wing idiots (and very much deplorables)...ONE MORE FUCKING TIME....

_On March 19, 2007, then Clinton adviser Mark Penn wrote a strategy memo to Clinton that identified Obama’s “lack of American roots” as something that “could hold him back.” That memo, which was part of campaign documents featured in a September 2008 article in The Atlantic, *cited Obama’s “boyhood in Indonesia and his life in Hawaii” as life experiences that made his “basic American values … at best limited.” *

*But Penn’s memo did not question Obama’s birthplace or his birth certificate*. It advised Clinton to contrast her life experiences in middle America “without turning negative.”_


----------



## turzovka (Sep 15, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> I am sure you can post far more than 20 more pieces of Birther crap like you have posted.- and give me the links!
> 
> But you can't post any evidence that shows Barack Obama was born in Kenya.



Yes, and it is that "crap" which neither you, nor obama defenders in the media, nor snopes can answer to.      So that is why it is IGNORED and not discussed.     Of course you don't care enough to read all the arguments just to prove yourself wrong.   We are used to that. 

So I did not come to this thread with the least bit of intention of changing the mind of anyone who calls us "birthers."   This war is over.   No, I just wanted to let you and they know I think you guys are the ones who are full of "crap" and it gives me some pleasure to remind you.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 15, 2016)

Redfish said:


> The Clinton campaign started the birth certificate controversy in 2008.


NO they did not.  The Clinton campaign nor Hillary started the birther rumors...

a Clinton supporter in 2007/2008 read about the birther rumors which were started by an opponent of Obama's in an Illinois State election...this woman and man that supported Hillary pushed the rumor hard....

BUT it was not Hillary's campaign....the campaign rebutted the rumor.


----------



## washamericom (Sep 15, 2016)

turzovka said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > turzovka said:
> ...


me too, and luckily birther is covered by the first amendment. it's not a dead subject, far from it, with so many loose ends and threads. the well the democrats have poisoned is their own, as i believe will be shown in the election.


----------



## washamericom (Sep 15, 2016)

Care4all said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > The Clinton campaign started the birth certificate controversy in 2008.
> ...


do we have names besides _this woman and man that supported Hillary_  ?

birther is mimicked from truther, so it's after that. i'm always searching for the first use of the word _birther_ in print.

unless truther comes from somewhere else before 2001.

Origin of the term 'truther' as applied to conspiracy theorists



_
think I first heard it used to refer to the 9/11 conspiracy nuts. No way it's related to, eg, John Bircher or Tea Bagger, since those are simple references to a known term that anyone might form. Probably "birther" is derived from "truther", though. (And "mooner" goes way back -- and I mean "back" literally.) – Hot Licks Jan 8 at 2:51

(It should be noted that the term "truther" existed in several contexts prior to 9/11, though. I am reminded that there was a religious movement known as the "Truthers", among other things.) – Hot Licks Jan 8 at 3:32
2        
Obviously, Truther was a term created by the government in a false flag operation. – jimm101 Jan 8 at 3:39

@jimm101 - That's what they want you to believe. – Hot Licks Jan 8 at 4:13

Prior to 9/11, "truther" was probably mostly used in various riddles and philosophical problems involving the "truthers" and the "liars", and how to distinguish one from the other with a series of questions. And it was also used in a few other contexts to mean the antonym of "liar". – Hot Licks Jan 8 at 4:27_


----------



## washamericom (Sep 15, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...





For Hawaii governor, discrediting anti-Obama 'birthers' is a top priority


Barack Obama -- Abercrombie You're A Liar


Is Neil Abercrombie Lying? – Further Evidence of Hawaii Candidate’s Connection to Democratic Socialists of America


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 15, 2016)

turzovka said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > turzovka said:
> ...



*Birthers- 9/11 Truthers- Holocaust Deniers
*


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 15, 2016)

turzovka said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > I am sure you can post far more than 20 more pieces of Birther crap like you have posted.- and give me the links!
> ...



It has been answered over and over again- you just don't believe the answers.

It has been discussed over and over again- you just won't accept any answer that doesn't include "Barack Obama is ineligibl"

I have read all of the Birther 'claims'- and they are all either lies, innuendo, or speculation. 

That is what Birthers do.


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 15, 2016)

washamericom said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > turzovka said:
> ...



LOL- so tell me Wash....

Why do you think that the entire state of Hawaii is lying about Barack Obama being there?

You know the evidence- the repeated confirmations by the State of Hawaii that Barack Obama was born there- by both Republicans and Democrats. The Birth Announcements. The governor of Hawaii actually knowing the parents when Barack Obama was born. 

So why do you think that everyone in the State of Hawaii is lying? Do you think that they are like how you consider everyone from Illinois to be liars?


----------



## turzovka (Sep 15, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



You're delusional.   Go on pretending, I do not really care.


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 15, 2016)

turzovka said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > turzovka said:
> ...



I think it is hilarious to be called delusional by a Birther......just another lies, speculation or innuendo- that is all Birthers have.


----------



## turzovka (Sep 15, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> I think it is hilarious to be called delusional by a Birther......just another lies, speculation or innuendo- that is all Birthers have.



We are deplorable.   

And you are delusional.

Too in love with your own world to consider you may be wrong, however.


----------



## washamericom (Sep 15, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


my personal belief, the lying is so that obama could be president.


----------



## turzovka (Sep 15, 2016)

washamericom said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > turzovka said:
> ...



Washamericom,

I read the middle one of the three links and then clicked on the LA Times link inside that one where it says "Click Here."    It is priceless.   And the information mocking the Hawaii birth is endless.      Thank you.


[excerpt:]

_Obama's mother, Stanley Ann Dunham, was born in Kansas and met and married his father, also named Barack, when the two were college students in Hawaii.  Obama was born at Kapi'olani Maternity & Gynecological Hospital in Honolulu on Aug. 4, 1961._


There is no evidence or documentation of a marriage -- none, nada, zilch.

Kapi'olani refuses to support the notion that Obama was born at their facility.  There is no plaque in the lobby identifying the hospital as, "The birthplace of the 44th President of the United States."

*And if Obama was born at Kapiolani, why have both Obama and the Obama campaign claimed the Queens medical center as Obama's birthplace?*  Of course there's no evidence to support that assertion, either.

*The actual wording on Obama's "Organizing for America" website is:  * *Barack Hussein Obama, was born 4 August, 1961 at the Queens Medical Center in Honolulu, Hawaii...*

And even liberal talker Bill Press says he was born at Queens Medical Center.  [Quote: "Even after the Hawaii Department of Health produced his birth certificate -- born August 4, 1961, at Honolulu's Queens Medical center..."]

According to Obama's Kenyan step-grandmother Sarah, he was born in Mombasa, Kenya.  That's three hospitals that the Obama, his supporters and family have identified as his birthplace.


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 15, 2016)

turzovka said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > I think it is hilarious to be called delusional by a Birther......just another lies, speculation or innuendo- that is all Birthers have.
> ...



Well you are deplorable, and delusional- and just too fricking funny


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 15, 2016)

washamericom said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



LOL- not as if I ever expect a straight answer from you about anything.


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 15, 2016)

turzovka said:


> [
> According to Obama's Kenyan step-grandmother Sarah, he was born in Mombasa, Kenya.  That's three hospitals that the Obama, his supporters and family have identified as his birthplace.



LOL- Sarah Obama has repeatedly confirmed that Barack Obama was born in Hawaii- while she was in Kenya.

No, Obama’s grandmother didn’t say he was born in Kenya

MCRAE: Could I ask her about his actual birthplace? I would like to see his birthplace when I come to Kenya in December. Was she present when he was born in Kenya?

OGOMBE: Yes. She says, yes, she was, she was present when Obama was born.

MCRAE: When I come in December. I would like to come by the place, the hospital, where he was born. Could you tell me where he was born? Was he born in Mombasa?

OGOMBE: No, Obama was not born in Mombasa. He was born in America.

MCRAE: Whereabouts was he born? I thought he was born in Kenya.

OGOMBE: No, he was born in America, not in Mombasa.

MCRAE: Do you know where he was born? I thought he was born in Kenya. I was going to go by and see where he was born.

OGOMBE: Hawaii. Hawaii. Sir, she says he was born in Hawaii. In the state of Hawaii, where his father was also learning, there. The state of Hawaii.


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 15, 2016)

turzovka said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



*Ummm- no- do you even bother to check this crap you post?*
_*The actual wording on Obama's "Organizing for America" website is:  * *Barack Hussein Obama, was born 4 August, 1961 at the Queens Medical Center in Honolulu, Hawaii..
*_
What it actually says:
_President Barack Obama is the 44th President of the United States.

 He was born on August 4th, 1961, in Honolulu, Hawaii, to a mother from Kansas, Stanley Ann Dunham, and a father from Kenya, Barack Obama Sr._

Birthers- if they didn't have lies, speculation and innuendo- they wouldn't be able to post

Meanwhile- facts:


----------



## turzovka (Sep 15, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Did the article quote the wrong grandmother, because the one who is recorded saying she was present in the Mombasa village when Barack was born died suddenly and conveniently not long after that call.    

But if you are now looking for errors to pick at, I encouraged.   Now maybe you can go back and address the other  75 facts and claims that you ignored and passed over and have no answer for.


----------



## turzovka (Sep 15, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



I will check that out.

But you know it could have been changed  ---- just like Snopes scrubbed some of their old "facts" about this, including he was born in Queens hospital.    That is no longer what they are reporting.     No apology or disclaimer by them of course.


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 15, 2016)

turzovka said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



Except of course there is- right in the State of Hawaii's records




Articles: Were Ann Dunham and Barack Obama Really Married?
And of course in the newspaper







Birthers- if they didn't have lies, speculation and innuendo- they wouldn't be able to post


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 15, 2016)

turzovka said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > turzovka said:
> ...



How many grandmothers are you making up for President Obama? LOL

Who is this mysterious Kenyan grandmother who died suddenly and 'conveniently' after that call?

LOL


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 15, 2016)

turzovka said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > turzovka said:
> ...



So you post crap- and then after you post it- you say you will 'check that out'?

LOL

Meanwhile- why do you think that the State of Hawaii is lying?


----------



## turzovka (Sep 15, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



He has a number of them to answer your question.  His grandfather had a number of wives.   His real grandmother is Acuma.   Sarah is his "step-grandmother" but, yes, she is the one who is recorded and quoted as insisting she was present in Mombasa at baby Barack's birth.   

Did Obama’s grandmother say he was born in Kenya?

There are other links to this story, but strangely, they have now been scrubbed the ones I tried.  What a surprise.


----------



## turzovka (Sep 15, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



Because Comey lies and Hillary lies and the IRS people lie and Planned Parenthood lies and Benghazi officials lie.    

Quit being a naive child.       DID YOU READ MY LINK ABOUT THE HAWAIIAN GOVERNOR SAYING HE IS GOING TO FIND OBAMA'S BIRTH CERTIFICATE HIMSELF?   AND THEN HE TELLS THAT HOLLYWOOD REPORTER THEY SEARCHED BOTH HOSPITALS AND CAME UP WITH NOTHING, IOW, IT DOES NOT EXIST?    AND THEN AFTER THAT SCANDAL BROKE, SOMEHOW THE REPORTER RECANTS HIS STORY AND SAYS THE GOVERNOR NEVER SAID THAT?     I WONDER WHY?    

Don't push me on all the facts syriusly because I will give you many more and if you overlook those then I will stop all efforts.  Of course you never bother to read the graphics software expert's findings on "the real birth certificate."     


*Mara Zebest’s Report on the finally released Birth Certificate http://www.wnd.com/files/Obama_LFBC_Report_final_draft.pdf

So the leftist powers that be have to spring into action once again.   “Call Snopes!!”     So then Snopes does its routine “Defense of everything Obama” and issues this report calling digital graphics expert Mara Zebest’s work flawed and calling her a ‘birther,’ and attacking her with the most unprofessional methods and the flimsiest of evidence. *

*Barack Obama Birth Certificate   (Snopes defense)  *

*Once again… end of story for the uninitiated and the gullible.    Still, other investigations persist never to see the light of day in the mainstream media again.   Because the left has won… the public is convinced Barry was born in Hawaii.*

*http://outwardtrends.blogspot.com/2012/06/true-skeptic-is-skeptical-of-snopes.html*


----------



## washamericom (Sep 15, 2016)

another big piece of the puzzle is:


“Power is not only what you have, but what the enemy thinks you have.” Power is derived from 2 main sources – money and people. “Have-Nots” must build power from flesh and blood.
“Never go outside the expertise of your people.” It results in confusion, fear and retreat. Feeling secure adds to the backbone of anyone.
“Whenever possible, go outside the expertise of the enemy.” Look for ways to increase insecurity, anxiety and uncertainty.
“Make the enemy live up to its own book of rules.” If the rule is that every letter gets a reply, send 30,000 letters. You can kill them with this because no one can possibly obey all of their own rules.
“Ridicule is man’s most potent weapon.” There is no defense. It’s irrational. It’s infuriating. It also works as a key pressure point to force the enemy into concessions.
“A good tactic is one your people enjoy.” They’ll keep doing it without urging and come back to do more. They’re doing their thing, and will even suggest better ones.
“A tactic that drags on too long becomes a drag.” Don’t become old news.
“Keep the pressure on. Never let up.” Keep trying new things to keep the opposition off balance. As the opposition masters one approach, hit them from the flank with something new.
“The threat is usually more terrifying than the thing itself.” Imagination and ego can dream up many more consequences than any activist.
"The major premise for tactics is the development of operations that will maintain a constant pressure upon the opposition." It is this unceasing pressure that results in the reactions from the opposition that are essential for the success of the campaign.
“If you push a negative hard enough, it will push through and become a positive.” Violence from the other side can win the public to your side because the public sympathizes with the underdog.
“The price of a successful attack is a constructive alternative.” Never let the enemy score points because you’re caught without a solution to the problem.
“Pick the target, freeze it, personalize it, and polarize it.” Cut off the support network and isolate the target from sympathy. Go after people and not institutions; people hurt faster than institutions.

and historically speaking in terms of birther, all roads point to chicago, not hawaii.

the sense of humor part is that the liberals and democrats believe this shit.


----------



## Dana7360 (Sep 15, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...






Yes and it was debunked years ago.

What I find very hilarious is the same birthers had absolutely no problem with ted cruz and the fact that he was born in Canada, has a Canadian birth certificate and ran for president. None of them had a problem with that.

I wonder why?


----------



## Dana7360 (Sep 15, 2016)

washamericom said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...





Ok then produce all the incredible things trump's people found in Hawaii when they went there in 2011.

You do know you're delusional don't you?


----------



## washamericom (Sep 15, 2016)

Dana7360 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


i'm sorry... ted who ?


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 15, 2016)

turzovka said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > turzovka said:
> ...



Yep- because Birthers believe everyone lies......except of course anonymous Birther sources on the internet.....

LOL

Birthers- believing that the entire State of Hawaii is covering up for President Obama.....


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 15, 2016)

turzovka said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > turzovka said:
> ...



Wow- not surprised that you cite WND- World Nut Daily is Birther central.

So when did Sarah did die 'suddenly and conveniently after that call- as you claimed?


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 15, 2016)

turzovka said:


> [
> *Mara Zebest’s Report on the finally released Birth Certificate http://www.wnd.com/files/Obama_LFBC_Report_final_draft.pdf*


----------



## washamericom (Sep 15, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


it's not just the hawaii government.


----------



## Faun (Sep 15, 2016)

turzovka said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > turzovka said:
> ...


More from WorldNetDaily....

However, FactChecker.org says it obtained Obama's actual certification of live birth and that the document was indeed real. *The site discredited some of the claims of Internet bloggers*, such as that the certificate as viewed in a scanned copy released by Obama's campaign lacked a raised seal. *FactChecker.org also established that many of the alleged flaws in the document noted by bloggers were caused by the scanning of the document.*

*A separate WND investigation into Obama's certification of live birth utilizing forgery experts also found the document to be authentic.* *The investigation also revealed methods used by some of the bloggers to determine the document was fake involved forgeries, in that a few bloggers added text and images to the certificate scan that weren't originally there.*

http://www.wnd.com/index.php?fa=PAGE.view&pageId=73214​


----------



## kaz (Sep 15, 2016)

Dana7360 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



Actually the vocal birthers were pretty much against Cruz too.  Don't really pay attention, do you?

As for me, Obama and Cruz are both legit.  Even if Obama was born in Kenya.  I just laugh at him for being the original birther.  We because a birther around 1990, way before any of the others did.  What a pompous moron he is to tell his publisher he was born in Kenya.  He deserves all the ridicule he gets. 

But his mother was American, it doesn't matter where he was born


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 15, 2016)

turzovka said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > turzovka said:
> ...


It’s no wonder most conservatives are stupid.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 15, 2016)

Okay, here goes, hopefully for the last time.

-The taping of the Kenyan Grandmother by this off the Wall, far right wing radio host with an agenda, was obviously Obama's grandmother saying the host is mistaken, she is saying Obama the grandson was born in Hawaii....  it's just an awful tape to listen to...the way the disgusting host was switching back and forth in his questioning and the way he tried to trick her to get her to admit Obama was born in Kenya, BUT SHE DID NOT admit to such and ended the interview standing by Obama being born in Hawaii.  Listen to the full taping yourself, don't just repeat what the conspiracy creators are telling you!

So PLEASE Stop with the bull crap about Obama's father's mother, stating she was there when he was born CRAPOLA.

-the Birther's contention that he, barry Sotero, got a College grant, a Fulbright scholarship as a foreigner when he attended Occidental College, turned out to be bull crud,  one he was registered and attended as Barak Obama at Occidental, and second and most important he was an UNDER GRAD at Occidental College, and guess what my dear Birthers....Fulbright Scholarships for Foreign nationals is FOR GRADUATE STUDENTS, not under grads, which Obama was one....

So once again, just utter bull crud from the ever lying WND...birther movement.

-They, WND/Birthers, also claimed he went to Madrasa schools, the whole time in Indonesia, yet he went a Catholic school and another Secular school....1st, 2nd, and 3rd grades before moving back to Hawaii to live with his grandparents I believe, and if they actually paid attention to the application they have of his step father's enrollment of Obama in to school, that proof that the birthers claimed made Obama a Muslim, stated Obama was born in Honolulu, Hawaii, USA....Obama was 5 years old when his step father was applying for him for this prestigious school....do you believe a 5 year old told his step father to lie on the application with stating Obama was born in Hawaii?

Now let me get to the main issue...

If I were a Birther, I would want tangible proof that Obama was born in Kenya, or whatever Kenya was called at the time Obama was born....but I would also want proof that his mother was even in Kenya, let alone at the time she was 7-9 months pregnant with Obama...

So I asked myself, 

-Where are the Airline passenger lists during that time period for the Airlines that went to Kenya from Hawaii.  Where is the airline passenger list with his mother's name and his father's name on it, going to Kenya?  It was not a direct flight, it took several plane changes, where is just one of them showing she went to Kenya during her pregnancy?

One, at the time...late term pregnant women were advised not to fly by their doctors and Airlines felt uncomfortable allowing them to fly and required Doctor's permission....and near all airlines stopped flying for them altogether the last month of pregnancy, even with a note from doctor.... 

Having any passenger list with her and her husband going to Kenya, could be found on micro-fish somewhere and a good Gumshoe/Investigator can find it.

-Find the US Application for her passport to travel overseas and see if she applied for one while pregnant with Obama

-Find his mother's passport, and look at the Country entry stamps and see if she made a trip to Kenya during her pregnancy...search the Custom records of the Countries she had to travel through to get to Kenya and see if they have any custom records of her traveling through their country her pregnancy year....

-Check our own U.S. Custom Records for goodness sake, and see if Obama's mother came through customs in Honolulu for her reentry to the USA around the time of Obama's birth date.   Guaranteed these type records are not ever destroyed and are on a computer or micro-fish file somewhere.  Was she with a child, these records would have been made.

-What about the Custom records in Kenya, and his mother's entry there?

None of these things have been shown.

There are so many different legitimate and factual ways to going about proving this Birther conspiracy is true...instead we've had 8 years of pure bull crud.


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 15, 2016)

owebo said:


> Hitlery....the original birther....





Redfish said:


> The Clinton campaign started the birth certificate controversy in 2008.


More Trumpery!


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 15, 2016)

Redfish said:


> the Clinton campaign leaked the BC controversy in the 08 campaign. That is proven fact.


No, that is a proven lie. All the Right ever has is lies.


----------



## Faun (Sep 15, 2016)

edthecynic said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > the Clinton campaign leaked the BC controversy in the 08 campaign. That is proven fact.
> ...


That's because they can't win on the issues.


----------



## washamericom (Sep 16, 2016)

turzovka said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


have you read corsi's book ?


----------



## washamericom (Sep 16, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


that link didn't work for me at salon.


----------



## washamericom (Sep 16, 2016)

turzovka said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > turzovka said:
> ...


awesome, i'm glad you're here. and i think the birth certificate may come up again in the election.

consider a couple of things:

 this subject is taboo as a politics topic, always has been.

and consider the size and scope of the benghazi coverup, that was a conspiracy, though not a purely successful one.

they won the election, but they got caught doing it.


----------



## Faun (Sep 16, 2016)

washamericom said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


How's it going to come up? Birther Trump flat out refuses to talk about it now. It's become that much of an embarrassment to him.


----------



## washamericom (Sep 16, 2016)

Care4all said:


> Okay, here goes, hopefully for the last time.
> 
> -The taping of the Kenyan Grandmother by this off the Wall, far right wing radio host with an agenda, was obviously Obama's grandmother saying the host is mistaken, she is saying Obama the grandson was born in Hawaii....  it's just an awful tape to listen to...the way the disgusting host was switching back and forth in his questioning and the way he tried to trick her to get her to admit Obama was born in Kenya, BUT SHE DID NOT admit to such and ended the interview standing by Obama being born in Hawaii.  Listen to the full taping yourself, don't just repeat what the conspiracy creators are telling you!
> 
> ...


yes, i'm sure, this will be the last time.

_“I spoke directly with an Official, the Principal Registrar, who openly confirmed the birthing records of Senator Barack H. Obama Jr. and his mother were present, however the file on Barack H. Obama Jr.’s birth in Kenya is top secret,” he stated._
Read more at Did Obama’s grandmother say he was born in Kenya?


----------



## washamericom (Sep 16, 2016)

Faun said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > turzovka said:
> ...


i think he know's what he's doing. it's awesome the way he handles the press.


----------



## Dana7360 (Sep 16, 2016)

washamericom said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...







I asked you where that incredible information is that trump's people found in Hawaii in 2011.

Interesting, I even asked it twice and both times you ignored it.

I guess it's an inconvenient question you can't and don't want to answer.

I bring up ted cruz and you ask ted who?

Further proof you're a liar and full of nothing but lies about Obama.

Here's another question I asked but you were too cowardly to answer:

What color is the sky in your world? It sure isn't the same blue sky that we have here in the real world.


----------



## Faun (Sep 16, 2016)

washamericom said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, here goes, hopefully for the last time.
> ...


You're quoting WND -- who earlier authenticated Barack Obama's certificate of live birth.


----------



## Faun (Sep 16, 2016)

washamericom said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


You didn't answer my question.... how's it going to come up when Birther Trump shuts down all conversation about it?


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 16, 2016)

washamericom said:


> have you read corsi's book ?


Do you mean where he "names" the BC forger??? 

Forger Of Obama's Birth Certificate Has Been Located And *Fixing* To Be Exposed

*MAY 21, 2011*
This is *fixing* to explode like Watergate. Obama coming out at his press conference releasing the certificate was a bad move because he now has attached himself to the forgery which is a crime. Nixon did the same thing. *The person that did the forgery works in the media and will be exposed next week.* This is going to be horrible for the White House.

*Corsi Will Reveal Details On Media Person Who Helped Forge Obama's Birth Certificate*


----------



## Faun (Sep 16, 2016)

edthecynic said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > have you read corsi's book ?
> ...


I loved Barack Obama's brilliant preemptive strike against Jerome corsi, releasing his long form birth certificate a week before corsi's book was released. completely undermined his book.


----------



## washamericom (Sep 16, 2016)

Dana7360 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...


have you actually asked Trump ? it's his incredible information, not mine. it's intriguing though.

only kidding, what about cruz ?


----------



## washamericom (Sep 16, 2016)

Faun said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



yes, a lot came from wnd.


----------



## washamericom (Sep 16, 2016)

Faun said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


i don't know yet.


----------



## washamericom (Sep 16, 2016)

Faun said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


it was pretty good, bin laden week too.

but's it true, corsi and trump put the pressure on, but i see it from your perspective too.


----------



## Redfish (Sep 16, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> > Hitlery....the original birther....
> ...




maybe the Hillary campaign was right,   someday we may know.


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 16, 2016)

Redfish said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > owebo said:
> ...



LOL- you Birthers are such gullible idiots.


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 16, 2016)

kaz said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



LOL- and we laugh at you for being such a liar. 

Barack Obama never told any publisher he was born in Kenya

But you know that- and you just keep kazzing.


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 16, 2016)

washamericom said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, here goes, hopefully for the last time.
> ...



Well nothing like a supposed quote from a supposed anonymous official in Kenya to refute the official statements by the State of Hawaii.

Why exactly do you trust anonymous statements attributed to a Kenyan official more than official statements by Americans?


----------



## Faun (Sep 16, 2016)

washamericom said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


That's ok, Trump admitted today he was full of shit all along.


----------



## Faun (Sep 16, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...


Ruh-roh. Now you've done it. You've sparked kaz's ire.  Now her claws will come out...


----------



## HenryBHough (Sep 16, 2016)

We American Conservatives have a moral obligation to keep the birth controversy alive as it increases blood pressure among liberals and shortens their lives.  Not that it keeps them from voting....sadly.


----------



## Redfish (Sep 17, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...




the publisher said he was born in Kenya on the cover of the book,  are you claiming that Obama never read what was written about him?  are you claiming that Obama did not proof read the book and cover for accuracy?

By allowing it to be published, Obama led readers to believe the Kenyan birth,  why would he do that if he was born in Hawaii?


----------



## Redfish (Sep 17, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...




this has been brought back up by the Hillary campaign to divert attention away from her miserable physical and mental condition and the FACT that she is now losing in all of the polls.  

Its a dem/lib diversion tactic--------but its not working.   Trump trumped the dems again.


----------



## kaz (Sep 17, 2016)

Redfish said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



And the publisher continued to say that until the nineties


----------



## washamericom (Sep 17, 2016)

when someone knows the policy about posting birther politics related threads in politics like the ten or so there now, please let me know. cause mine (even this thread) get quickly relegated to the basement here in conspiracy theories, like two days ago, now it's a hot topic in politics, and i'm feeling a little left out. (sob) 

in the meantime, i always enjoyed this piece:

*Coincidence?
By Don Fredrick Via Joan Swirsky
- June 26, 2013 -*

_Any one of these 'coincidences' when taken singularly appear to not mean much, but when taken as a whole, a computer would blow a main circuit if you asked it to calculate the odds that they have occurred by chance alone. Sit back, get a favorite beverage, and then read and ponder the Obama-related 'coincidences' ... then super-impose the bigger picture of most recent events i.e. Fast and furious, Benghazi, the IRS scandal and the NSA revelations ... then pray for our country.

Obama just happened to know 60's far-left radical revolutionary William Ayers, whose father just happened to be Thomas Ayers, who just happened to be a close friend of Obama’s communist mentor Frank Marshall Davis, who just happened to work at the communist-sympathizing Chicago Defender with Vernon Jarrett, who just happened to later become the father-in-law of Iranian-born leftist Valerie Jarrett, who Obama just happened to choose as his closest White House advisor, and who just happened to have been CEO of Habitat Company, which just happened to manage public housing in Chicago, which just happened to get millions of dollars from the Illinois state legislature, and whichjust happened not to properly maintain the housing—which eventually just happened to require demolition.

Valerie Jarrett also just happened to work for the city of Chicago, and just happened to hire Michelle LaVaughan Robinson (later Mrs.Obama), who just happened to have worked at the Sidley Austin law firm, where former fugitive from the FBI Bernardine Dohrn also just happened to work, and where Barack Obama just happened to get a summer job.

Bernardine Dohrn just happened to be married to William Ayers, with whom she just happened to have hidden from the FBI at a San Francisco marina, along with Donald Warden, who just happened to change his name to Khalid al-Mansour, and Warden/al-Mansour just happened to be a mentor of Black Panther Party founders Huey Newton and Bobby Seale and a close associate of Nation of Islam leader Louis Farrakhan, and al-Mansour just happened to be financial adviser to a Saudi Prince, who just happened to donate cash to Harvard, for which Obama just happened to get a critical letter of recommendation from Percy Sutton, who just happened to have been the attorney for MalcolmX, who just happened to know Kenyan politician Tom Mboya, who just happened to be a close friend of Barack Hussein Obama, Sr., who just happened to meet Malcolm X when he traveled to Kenya.

Obama, Sr. just happened to have his education at the University of Hawaii paid for by the Laubach Literacy Institute, which just happened to have been supported by Elizabeth Mooney Kirk, who just happened to be a friend of Malcolm X, who just happened to have been associated with the Nation of Islam, which was later headed by Louis Farrakhan, who just happens to live very close to Obama’s Chicago mansion, which also just happens to be located very close to the residence of William Ayers and Bernardine Dohrn, who just happen to have been occasional baby-sitters for Malia and Natasha Obama, whose parents just happened to have no concern exposing their daughters to bomb-making communists.

After attending Occidental College and Columbia University, where he just happened to have foreign Muslim roommates, Obama moved to Chicago to work for the Industrial Areas Foundation, an organization that just happened to have been founded by Marxist and radical agitator Saul “the Red” Alinsky, author of Rules for Radicals, who just happened to be the topic of Hillary Rodham Clinton’s thesis at Wellesley College, and Obama’s $25,000 salary at IAF just happened to be funded by a grant from the Woods Fund, which was founded by the Woods family, whose Sahara Coal company just happened to provide coal to Commonwealth Edison, whose CEO just happened to be Thomas Ayers, whose son William Ayers just happened to serve on the board of the Woods Fund, along with Obama.

Obama also worked on voter registration drives in Chicago in the 1980s and just happened to work with leftist political groups like the Democratic Socialists of America (DSA) and Socialist International (SI), through which Obama met Carl Davidson, who just happened to travel to Cuba during the Vietnam War to sabotage the U.S. war effort, and who just happened to be a former member of the SDS and a member of the Committees of Correspondence for Democracy and Socialism, which just happened to sponsor a 2002 anti-war rally at which Obama spoke, and which just happened to have been organized by Marilyn Katz, a former SDS activist and later public relations consultant who just happened to be a long-time friend of Obama’s political hatchet man, David Axelrod.

Obama joined Trinity United Church of Christ (TUCC), whose pastor was Reverend Jeremiah Wright, a fiery orator who just happened to preach Marxism and Black Liberation Theology and who delivered anti-white, anti-Jew, and anti-American sermons, which Obama just happened never to hear because he just happened to miss church only on the days when Wright was at his “most enthusiastic,” and Obama just happened never to notice that Oprah Winfrey left the church because it was too radical, and just happened never to notice that the church gave the vile anti-Semitic Nation of Islam leader Louis Farrakhan a lifetime achievement award.

Although no one had ever heard of him at the time, Obama just happened to receive an impossible-to-believe $125,000 advance to write a book about race relations, which he just happened to fail to write while using the cash to vacation in Bali with his wife Michelle, and despite his record of non-writing he just happened to receive a second advance, for $40,000, from another publisher, and he eventually completed a manuscript called Dreams From My Father, which just happened to strongly reflect the writing style of William Ayers, who just happened to trample on an American flag for the cover photograph of the popular Chicago magazine, which Obama just happened never to see even though it appeared on newsstands throughout the city.

Obama was hired by the law firm Miner, Banhill and Galland, which just happened to specialize in negotiating state government contracts to develop low-income housing, and which just happened to deal with now-imprisoned Tony Rezko and his firm Rezar, and with slumlord Valerie Jarrett, and the law firm’s Judson Miner just happened to have been a classmate of Bernardine Dohrn, wife of William Ayers. In 1994 Obama represented ACORN and another plaintiff in a lawsuit against Citibank for denying mortgages to blacks(Buycks-Roberson v. Citibank Federal Savings Bank), and the lawsuit just happened to result in banks being blackmailed into approving subprime loans for poor credit risks, a trend which just happened to spread nationwide, and which just happened to lead to the collapse of the housing bubble, which just happened to help Obama defeat John McCain in the 2008 presidential election.

In 1996 Obama ran for the Illinois State Senate and joined the “New Party,” which just happened to promote Marxism, and Obama was supported by Dr. Quentin Yong, a socialist who just happened to support a government takeover of the health care system.

In late 1999 Obama purportedly engaged in homosexual activities and cocaine-snorting in the back of a limousine with a man named Larry Sinclair, who claims he was contacted in late 2007 by Donald Young, who just happened to be the gay choir director of Obama’s Chicago church and who shared information with Sinclair about Obama, and Young just happened to be murdered on December 23, 2007, just weeks after Larry Bland, another gay member of the church, just happened to be murdered, and both murders just happened to have never been solved. In 2008 Sinclair held a press conference to discuss his claims, and just happened to be arrested immediately after the event, based on a warrant issued by Delaware Attorney General Beau Biden, who just happens to be the son of Joe Biden.

In 2003 Obama and his wife attended a dinner in honor of Rashid Khalidi, who just happened to be a former PLO operative, harsh critic of Israel, and advocate of Palestinian rights, and who Obama claims he does not know, even though the Obamas just happened to have dined more than once at the home of Khalidi and his wife, Mona, and just happened to have used them as occasional baby-sitters. Obama reportedly praised Khalidi at the decidedly anti-Semitic event, which William Ayers just happened to also attend, and the event Obama pretends he never attended was sponsored by the Arab American Action Network, to which Obama just happened to have funneled cash while serving on the board of the Woods Fund with William Ayers, and one speaker at the dinner remarked that if Palestinians cannot secure a return of their land, Israel “will never see a day of peace,” and entertainment at the dinner included a Muslim children’s dance whose performances just happened to include simulated beheadings with fake swords, and stomping on American, Israeli, and British flags, and Obama allegedly told the audience that “Israel has no God-given right to occupy Palestine” and there has been “genocide against the Palestinian people by (the) Israelis,” and the Los Angeles Times has a videotape of the event but just happens to refuse to make it public.

In the 2004 Illinois Democrat primary race for the U.S. Senate, front-runner Blair Hull just happened to be forced out of the race after David Axelrod just happened to manage to get Hull’s sealed divorce records unsealed, which just happened to enable Obama to win the primary, so he could face popular Republican Jack Ryan, whose sealed child custody records from his divorce just happened to become unsealed, forcing Ryan to withdraw from the race, which just happened to enable the unqualified Obama to waltz into the U.S. Senate, where, after a mere 143 days of work, he just happened to decide he was qualified to run for President of the United States.

_
i call this the forest gump theory, obama always in the right place at the right time. remarkable.


----------



## Faun (Sep 17, 2016)

Redfish said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


Post a link to his publisher stating *on Obama's book cover"* that he was born in Kenya or expose yourself yet again as the liar you have proven to be.

Now stop kazzing.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Sep 17, 2016)

Obama has better things to do than comment on birthers

Obama has 'better things to do' than comment on birther issue

Trump will comment though because he is a moron birther.


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 17, 2016)

HenryBHough said:


> We American Conservativesy.



LOL- American Conservatives called and they don't want you Right Wing Nut Jobs using their name.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Sep 17, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > We American Conservativesy.
> ...


They are the Republican party now.


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 17, 2016)

kaz said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



What 'readers'?

Barack Obama told hundreds of thousands of readers he was born in Hawaii- for over a decade. 

There is no indication that ANYONE ever read that brochure until Breitbart found it.  Birthers certainly didn't. 

But millions of readers read about Barack Obama being born in Hawaii.

*New York Times,* February 6, 1990 - daily circulation- 1,586,757- Obama born in Hawaii

Chicago Tribune, February 7, 1990- daily circulation 414,590- Obama born in Hawaii

Washington Post, February 8, 1990- daily circulation 507.615- Obama born in Hawaii

Chicago Daily Herald, May 3, 1990-- daily circulation 15,190- Obama born in Hawaii

Columbia Today, Fall 1990- Obama born in Hawaii

Obscure promotional pamphlet says Obama born in Kenya- 1991

Chicago Magazine, January 1993- circulation 165,000- Obama born in Hawaii

Chicago Tribune, Feb 10, 1993- 414,590- Obama born in Hawaii

*Los Angeles Times,* August 7, 1995- daily circulation 605,243 - Obama born in Hawaii

"Dreams from My Father" 1995- millions of copies sold - Obama born in Hawaii

Barack Obama State Senate Webpage, October 1, 1999 - Obama born in Hawaii

Chicago Daily Herald, January 22, 2003- 15,190 - Obama born in Hawaii

*Time Magazine,* June 24, 2004- circulation 3,276.882 - Obama born in Hawaii


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 17, 2016)

Redfish said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



So you are blaming Clinton for Trump having a press conference to tell everyone he is no longer a gullible birther and that his being a gullible Birther was all Clinton's fault!

LOL


----------



## WheelieAddict (Sep 17, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Soon it will be Obama's fault that he didn't release the birth certificate correctly or some other bullshit that is supposed to absolve Trump from being king birther for years.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Sep 17, 2016)

What a moron.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Sep 17, 2016)

A conspiracy moron as well. That's why the idiots around here love him. They are so stupid they would buy any bullshit set in front of them.


----------



## washamericom (Sep 18, 2016)

WheelieAddict said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


it's obama's fault _now_. this could have been over in 2008, but here we are. still waiting to see the birth certificate.


----------



## Faun (Sep 18, 2016)

washamericom said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


It would have been over in 2008 when Obama released his certificate of live birth had rightards accepted it. That's not on Obama.


----------



## washamericom (Sep 18, 2016)

Faun said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > WheelieAddict said:
> ...


i think _had accepted it_ is the operative phrase. the big problem here is that both obama and clinton are chronic liars, but not just about the birth certificate.


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 18, 2016)

washamericom said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



Donald Trump lied about President Obama for 5 years- that is chronic lying.


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 18, 2016)

washamericom said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



Any human being who is still waiting to see Barack Obama's birth certificate is either a) an idiot who should not be allowed to walk without a helmet on his head or b) a delusional idiot who suffers from partisan blindness


----------



## washamericom (Sep 18, 2016)

well i found my censor.  




seems pretty fair to me... what took so long ?

 looks like the one birther on the board is the only one who can't have birther threads in politics.

now we know the truth about birther politics. why the need still to censor this topic ?

need to get this straightened out usmb.


----------



## Faun (Sep 18, 2016)

washamericom said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


Irrelevant. He posted an official genuine certification of live birth. You can't blame Obama for the nuts on the right.


----------



## washamericom (Sep 18, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > WheelieAddict said:
> ...


the obots argument is the only part of the story not to change. they started out with bravado ridicule, which they still count on..

obama's life story on the other hand is still poetry in motion.


----------



## washamericom (Sep 18, 2016)

Faun said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


 he never posted anything, though we don't know who did, but will eventually.

and i'm pretty sure he didn't spend time on that pdf contraption on whitehouse.gov.


----------



## washamericom (Sep 18, 2016)

_right now... _ there are eleven birther threads in politics, except for my two, here in conspiracy.... hmmmm...  welcome to my world...  it's not over, in some ways it's just beginning.

why all the fuss ? ... unless... obama or clinton could be....  lying.....    no, that conspiracy talk........


that's why this goes to eleven. obama isn't out of the woods yet on this identity issue.


----------



## Faun (Sep 18, 2016)

washamericom said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


Why are you lying about Obama "never posted anything?"

He posted this on his website...






You concede your point when you lie to promote it.


----------



## washamericom (Sep 18, 2016)

Faun said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


no it's not a lie, _obama_ never posted anything, people (staffers) are there to take care of all of that... unless you know something i don't know...
 underlings did/do all the digital virtual online stuff, we just need to find out their names... which we will. same for hillary's email caper.


and when you say_ his_ website.... well.....


----------



## Faun (Sep 18, 2016)

washamericom said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


It matters not who physically posted it, whether it was Obama or someone he paid to upload the file to his website, Obama posted his COLB on his own website. Which yes, stopthesmears.com, where he posted it, was his website.

You lied. You're done.


----------



## washamericom (Sep 18, 2016)

Faun said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


again "he" doesn't pay anyone.... just saying.


----------



## Faun (Sep 18, 2016)

washamericom said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


His COLB appears on his website and you're actually trying to argue how it got there. 

You lied, you're done.


----------



## jillian (Sep 18, 2016)

washamericom said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> > Hitlery....the original birther....
> ...


No.


----------



## washamericom (Sep 18, 2016)

Faun said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


i don't know how it got there, i'd like to, it's part of the mystery.

if i has said "joe smith" posted the longform on 4/27/11    we just wouldn't know.

we just don't know anything other than what he's told us. nothing concrete, yet.

i'm done ?  heh...


----------



## Faun (Sep 18, 2016)

washamericom said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


The state of Hawaii says they provided it to Obama and then it appears on his website. How it appeared on his website is only a mystery to birthers.

And yes, you're done. You lied. You lied that Obama "never posted anything" when in fact, he posted the copy of his certification of live birth he received from the state of Hawaii. When you have to lie to prop up your position -- you're done.


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 18, 2016)

WheelieAddict said:


> Soon it will be Obama's fault that he didn't release the birth certificate correctly or some other bullshit that is supposed to absolve *Trump* from being *king birther* for years.


Trump is the "GRAND DRAGON" of birthers!!!


----------



## washamericom (Sep 19, 2016)

Faun said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


i just don't see him as that computer savvy, though probably more than hillary.


----------



## Faun (Sep 19, 2016)

washamericom said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


What you "see" is irrelevant. Obama’s COLB appears on his website and you want to argue how it got there rather than its validity after Trump [finally] acknowledged it's authentic.


----------



## Redfish (Sep 19, 2016)

Faun said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




So Obama's grandmother is a liar, right?  you know, the grandmother who died two days after barry made an emergency trip to Hawaii to "visit" her. 

It really doesn't matter at this point, Obama has damaged this country in many ways as he planned from the beginning.   Continue to worship your half black messiah if it makes you feel good,  but he will always have the distinction of being THE WORST PRESIDENT IN HISTORY.


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 19, 2016)

Redfish said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



LOL- no- you are the liar Redfish- you are always the liar. Why you always is a question. 

Barack Obama's beloved grandmother died after a long battle with cancer. 

Obama announced the news from the campaign trail in Charlotte, North Carolina. The joint statement with his sister Maya Soetoro-Ng said Dunham died peacefully late Sunday night after a battle with cancer.

"She's gone home," Obama said as tens of thousands of rowdy supporters at the University of North Carolina-Charlotte grew silent in an evening drizzle.

"And she died peacefully in her sleep with my sister at her side. And so there is great joy as well as tears. I'm not going to talk about it too long because it is hard for me to talk about."


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 19, 2016)

Faun said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Hell not as if Trump actually even said it is authentic.

Remember Trump never apologizes for any of his idiocy- especially not his Birther idiocy.

Just suddenly out of the blue- Trump now 'believes' Barack Obama was born in the United States.

Did he receive a visit from Jesus who told him?
Was his mail slow and he just saw the birth certificate that was posted in 2011?
Or did he decide that Birther would vote for him no matter what and he better pivot before the election so he could blame Clinton for his bizarre Birther Konspiracism.


----------



## Redfish (Sep 19, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...




The Clinton campaign started the birther controversy in 2008.   That is proven and well documented,  even the Clinton news network CNN confirmed that FACT. 

That same campaign is bringing it back up now because their candidate is a loser and a liar and they need something to take the attention away from her lies and faltering health.

If you cannot see that, then you are even more stupid than I suspected.


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 19, 2016)

Redfish said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



So you continue to believe that Donald Trump was just another gullible idiot who was fooled by Hillary Clinton?

And then just suddenly out of the blue- Trump now 'believes' Barack Obama was born in the United States.

Did he receive a visit from Jesus who told him?
Was his mail slow and he just saw the birth certificate that was posted in 2011?
Or did he decide that Birther would vote for him no matter what and he better pivot before the election so he could blame Clinton for his bizarre Birther Konspiracism


----------



## Faun (Sep 19, 2016)

Redfish said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


No, Obama's grandmother is not the liar. As always, *you* are the liar.

As far as your opinion that Obama is the worst president in history ... who cares what an unabashed liar like you thinks? Especially in light of his job approval being about the same as Reagan's was at this same point in his presidency. Which of course means -- if Obama is the worst president in history... then so was Reagan.


----------



## Faun (Sep 19, 2016)

Redfish said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Here it is appearing on a right wing forum in March, 2008... 

FR CONTEST: "Pin the Middle Name on the Obama"

And here it is appearing on a rightwing blog a few days later...

RUTHLESS ROUNDUP: FREEDOMS ENEMIES  - THE OBAMA STORY


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 19, 2016)

Faun said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Redfish can't help kazzing.

Its all he has.


----------



## Faun (Sep 19, 2016)

washamericom said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


He doesn't have to be. He can have people take his COLB and upload it onto his website.


----------



## washamericom (Sep 20, 2016)

Faun said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


that's right.


----------



## Redfish (Sep 20, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...




At this point it time, it doesn't matter.   Obama has damaged this country, as was his plan from the beginning. 

Trump did not bring this back up,  the Clinton campaign did in a failed attempt to take the attention away from her serious failing health and her tanking in the polls.   If you cant see that then you are more stupid than I thought you were.


----------



## Redfish (Sep 20, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...




how many people were polled on obozo's job approval, and who were they?  

I could pick out 1000 people who would give him zero and then post the Redfish poll saying he has zero job approval and is truly the worst president in history.

My point is that pollsters can get any result their clients pay them to get, and even with that built in bias, Trump now beats Hillary nationally.   Sorry dude, you dems could be in for a bloodbath in November.


----------



## Faun (Sep 20, 2016)

Redfish said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Approximately thr same number of folks who were polled when Reagan was president.

And which president is paying Gallup to perform job approval polls?


----------



## washamericom (Sep 20, 2016)

Faun said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


_bill_ clinton ?
 they seem to have pretty deep pockets now thanks to Haiti and not being sued yet by monica lewinsky.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 21, 2016)

poor washy,what is he going to do once Obama is out of office and wont have his obsession of his birth certificate to latch onto anymore? what will be your NEW obsession here?


----------



## Redfish (Sep 21, 2016)

Faun said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...




so you don't know and don't care--------got it.


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 21, 2016)

Redfish said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Trump brought this up constantly from 2011-2015- he single handedly brought Birtherism into the National spotlight- and for 5 years promoted it

But it is amusing watching Trump and his supporters blame Clinton for Trump's own Birther idiocy.
No, Hillary Clinton didn't feed the birther movement


----------



## Redfish (Sep 21, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...




Trump questioned it, as did millions of other people.  But the fact remains that the whole issue was started by the Clinton campaign in 2008.

you can deny that until shit turns to water, but its the truth.


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2016)

Redfish said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


It was about the same as Reagan's and the results were about the same. If Obama is the worst then Reagan is right there with him.


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 21, 2016)

Redfish said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



The fact remains- the Clinton campaign didn't start the Birther campaign- as my link showed- but it is amusing watching Trump try to blame Clinton for his own idiocy


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2016)

Redfish said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Bullshit. Find something earlier than ... 


FR CONTEST: "Pin the Middle Name on the Obama"

I was told today that Obama swore in on a Koran for his Senate seat. I do not believe he did. Can someone clarify this for me? I am under the impression only a Congressman has so far sworn in on a Koran.

Also that Obama’s mother gave birth to him overseas and then immediately flew into Hawaii and registered his birth as having taken place in Hawaii.

Again, any clarifications on this? Defintely disqualifies him for Prez. There must be some trace of an airticket. While small babies are not charged air fare they do have a ticket issued for them.

Long time ago but there may be some residual information somewhere. Good ammo (if available and true) BEST USED AFTER he becomes PREZ (if that occurs) and it’s too late for Dems - except accept the VP.


391 posted on 3/1/2008, 459 AM by FARS​


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 21, 2016)

Faun said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



Remember- Redfish is not allowed to post unless he lies, speculates or uses innuendo. 

Like all good Birthers.


----------



## Redfish (Sep 21, 2016)

Faun said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




since you hate Reagan, that should make you happy.


----------



## Redfish (Sep 21, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...




Trump was not a candidate in 2008.   Clinton's campaign staffers leaked the birther allegations.   That is fact.   You are FOS.


----------



## Redfish (Sep 21, 2016)

bringing this back up now is just another failed dem/lib attempt to deflect and distract from Hillary's terrible campaign, her mental and physical illnesses and the FACT that Trump is now beating her in national polls and most of the swing states.

We get it, you are fooling no one.   Even some of the left wing media is turning on the hildebeast.   Its almost over,   Monday night will seal a Trump victory.


----------



## Redfish (Sep 21, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...




do you and faun fondle each other as you type?    or is it a three way with jakey boi (or his sock rightwinger).


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2016)

Redfish said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Can ya get more retarded? I don't think so.

I voted for Reagan, ya moron. Why do you think I hate him?

And I voted for Obama. Two presidents with about the same job approval rating at this same point in their respective presidencies.

About twice as high as Bush's was at this point ... did you vote for that loser?


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2016)

Redfish said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


I showed you where it appeared on a Republican website in early 2008. You failed to show anything earlier.


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2016)

Redfish said:


> bringing this back up now is just another failed dem/lib attempt to deflect and distract from Hillary's terrible campaign, her mental and physical illnesses and the FACT that Trump is now beating her in national polls and most of the swing states.
> 
> We get it, you are fooling no one.   Even some of the left wing media is turning on the hildebeast.   Its almost over,   Monday night will seal a Trump victory.


Is it unfair to bring up topics Crazy Donald's been talking about for years now?


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2016)

Redfish said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


No, but like so many conservatives who post here, I see you can't keep your gay fantasies to yourself. How sad.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 21, 2016)

Redfish said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



NOT that it matters what Donald ever claims....the Clinton campaign DID NOT START it, stop lying!

lot's to read beyond what I posted at the link....

No, Hillary Clinton didn't feed the birther movement
_
As we’ve previously reported, there were possibly two occasions when die-hard Clinton supporters might have circulated the rumor about where Obama was born. The first case came in April 2008 in the heat of the Democratic primary and the second after Clinton had dropped out of the race on June 3, 2008. There were press reports that in April 2008, a Clinton volunteer forwarded a birther email. The volunteer has never been identified and and some, such as grassroots Democratic blogger Joseph Cannon, question whether the email actually existed.


The later episode mainly played out in a few posts on the website of Clinton backers who ignored her call for party unity. (They operated under the acronym PUMA, which stood for Party Unity My Ass.)  A Clinton supporter, Linda Starr, spread the rumor and joined in a lawsuit that ultimately was thrown out of court.


While some Clinton critics argue that anyone tied to the campaign is part of the campaign, that rings hollow when the perpetrator is unknown or if the actions took place after the campaign had been suspended.


Again, none of this adds up to the Clinton campaign or Clinton herself promoting the rumor. Furthermore, while disgruntled Clinton supporters played a role in spreading the birther theory, evidence suggests they didn’t create it, according to Georgia attorney Loren Collins, who’s been tracking the origins of birtherism for years.


(We should note that Collins is running for president as a write-in candidate, who says his only goal is to keep Donald Trump from becoming president. He describes himself as fiscally conservative with libertarian social views.)


*The ‘founding father of birtherism’*


As with any rumor, it’s difficult to state definitively where exactly false information began. Collins does, however, pinpoint the date birtherism really gained widespread attention: June 9, 2008, upon the publication of a National Review article and six days after Clinton conceded.


Inaccurate references to Obama’s non-U.S. birthplace had sporadically appeared years before 2008, but these were often offhanded and didn’t allege conspiracy. Then in the spring of 2008, says Collins, birtherism began floating around in right-wing blogs, through the promotion of one man in particular.


Collins traced it all back to a prolific anti-Muslim blogger and the "founding father of birtherism," who used the pseudonym Alan Peters. (Collins believes Peters’ actual identity is Ali Pahlavan, a Sante Ana resident who died in 2014.)


It’s likely Peters got the idea from a comment on the popular law blog, the Volokh Conspiracy, said Collins. In a discussion about Sen. John McCain being born in Panama, a reader posed Obama’s Kenyan birthplace as a hypothetical on Feb. 29, 2008. A day later, a commentator whom Collins strongly suspects is also Peters floated it as a fact on the right-wing forum Free Republic.


Then in early March, Peters wrote in a blog post stressing Obama’s "Arab affiliations" that Obama’s mother "allegedly had Obama in Kenya." A month later, Peters penned a note on his other blogs alleging that Obama’s mother "gave birth to him in Kenya, immediately got on a plane and then registered as being in Hawaii."


This began to spread across several conservative forums and blogs (more examples here, here, here and here) until it reached a Snopes discussion board and the eyes of National Review columnist Jim Geraghty.


Geraghty, who previously debunked a rumor about Michelle Obama, encouraged the Obama campaign to release Barack’s birth certificate to squash all the conspiracy theories once and for all.  


Though Geraghty’s June 9, 2008, piece notes that the rumor around Obama being born in Kenya is unlikely, Geraghty may have unwittingly shined a national spotlight on a fringe internet theory, according to Collins. (Back then, the fuss was all about Obama being a secret Muslim.)


"The rumor just got so little traction before June. Virtually every instance of it I could find before June (amounted to) a couple dozen," Collins said. "After the National Review piece, you had hundreds of hits within days."


Geraghty’s column was reposted by popular conservative blogger Michelle Malkin on June 10, and the Obama campaign released Obama’s short form birth certificate three days later. Still, the conspiracy theorists were not satisfied though "it was pretty much a right-wing phenomenon after October 2008," said Collins. "Then it sort of just festered."


Until Trump came along._


----------



## Redfish (Sep 22, 2016)

Faun said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




I voted against Gore and Kerry.  Bush was the much better choice both times.   

I don't know who they poll to get these approval ratings, but I suspect that most of them come from our inner city ghettos.

I have never been polled, have you?  No one I know has ever been polled on that question, do you know anyone who has been? 

Do ya think that just maybe the government and the complicit media are lying to us?   Think about it.


----------



## Redfish (Sep 22, 2016)

Care4all said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...




nice summary, and it confirms that the original birthers were Clinton staffers.   Thanks for finally admitting what most americans already knew.

Yes, they were very clever and subtle about doing it.   democrats are very good at deception and corruption.   They are much better at it than republicans, that's why Obama won twice.


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 22, 2016)

Redfish said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Trump was a candidate in 2012- and is a candidate now.

And from 2011-2016- Donald Trump himself- not his surrogates, not anonymous 'campaign volunteers', not his campaign- Donald Trump for 5 years was the chief Birther cheerleader. Trump single handedly brought Birtherism into national prominence. You must be proud.

The fact remains- the Clinton campaign didn't start the Birther campaign- as my link showed- but it is amusing watching Trump try to blame Clinton for his own idiocy


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 22, 2016)

Redfish said:


> bringing this back up now i.



Donald Trump was the one who brought this up specifically in order to blame his Birther idiocy on Hillary Clinton.

Why do you think Trump wanted to bring this up specifically now? Do you think its just because he wanted to 'pivot' from Birther crazies to try to appeal to rational voters who correctly look at Birthers like Trump like we look at the crazies at Stormfront?

From 2011-2016- Donald Trump was the Grand Dragon of Birthers- but suddenly- 'poof'- he declares he is no longer a Birther. 

Was he lying before- or is he lying now?


----------



## Redfish (Sep 22, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...




It is true that Trump questioned obozo's birth place.  So did millions of citizens and thousands of media people.  

But as one of your fellow libs posted earlier, the link to the Clinton campaign is solid and proven.   They started it, very cleverly and subtly, and they get credit for hiding their efforts, but there is no question as to who started it.

Now, who brought it up in the last few weeks?   Do you know?   Answer: not Trump, the Clinton campaign in a failed effort to hide her major medical issues and her crashing poll numbers, not to mention that no one comes out for her campaign stops while Trump gets thousands at his.  

Everyone knows why this has come back up right now.   Except maybe you.


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 22, 2016)

Redfish said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Do you lie as much as you do to compensate for your micro penis? (is that how you relate to Trump?)


----------



## Redfish (Sep 22, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...




sorry dude, but 9" is not micro.   As to Trump's, you will have to ask Melania or Ivana.


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 22, 2016)

Redfish said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Another example of how Redfish lies actually easier than he breathes. What a true blue Birther!

*From the article- which demonstrates that Birtherism didn't start with Clinton's campaign- But Redfish lies about*_

Collins traced it all back to a prolific anti-Muslim blogger and the "founding father of birtherism," who used the pseudonym Alan Peters. (Collins believes Peters’ actual identity is Ali Pahlavan, a Sante Ana resident who died in 2014.)


It’s likely Peters got the idea from a comment on the popular law blog, the Volokh Conspiracy, said Collins. In a discussion about Sen. John McCain being born in Panama, a reader posed Obama’s Kenyan birthplace as a hypothetical on Feb. 29, 2008. A day later, a commentator whom Collins strongly suspects is also Peters floated it as a fact on the right-wing forum Free Republic.


Then in early March, Peters wrote in a blog post stressing Obama’s "Arab affiliations" that Obama’s mother "allegedly had Obama in Kenya." A month later, Peters penned a note on his other blogs alleging that Obama’s mother "gave birth to him in Kenya, immediately got on a plane and then registered as being in Hawaii."


This began to spread across several conservative forums and blogs (more examples here, here, here and here) until it reached a Snopes discussion board and the eyes of National Review columnist Jim Geraghty.


Geraghty, who previously debunked a rumor about Michelle Obama, encouraged the Obama campaign to release Barack’s birth certificate to squash all the conspiracy theories once and for all.  


Though Geraghty’s June 9, 2008, piece notes that the rumor around Obama being born in Kenya is unlikely, Geraghty may have unwittingly shined a national spotlight on a fringe internet theory, according to Collins. (Back then, the fuss was all about Obama being a secret Muslim.)


"The rumor just got so little traction before June. Virtually every instance of it I could find before June (amounted to) a couple dozen," Collins said. "After the National Review piece, you had hundreds of hits within days."_


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 22, 2016)

Redfish said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Donald Trump single handedly raised Birtherism from the obscure depths of Orly Taitz's dentistry to national prominence and for 5 years promoted the Birther agenda- he used the Birther issue to appeal to Birther idiots- until he decided he needed rational voters.

Clinton- never questioned Obama's place of Birth
Trump- head Birther from 2011-2016


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 22, 2016)

Redfish said:


> [Q
> Now, who brought it up in the last few weeks?   Do you know?   Answer: not Trump.



No one has ever forced Trump to go Birther- and last Friday he brought it up again at a hotel opening

Seth Meyers Tears Donald Trump To Shreds Over Birther Issue | Huffington Post

On Friday, the Republican presidential nominee tried to end his many years of falsely claiming that President Barack Obama was not a natural born citizen of the United States by giving a brief statement at the end of a lengthy event where he promoted his newest hotel. 

*Seth Meyers Tears Donald Trump To Shreds Over Birther Issue*
*“You don’t get to peddle racist rhetoric for five years and decide when it’s over.”*


----------



## Redfish (Sep 22, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...




the Clinton campaign used it, did not deny it, and let the rumors stand because they thought it might help the hildebeast in 08, it didn't. and bringing it back up now wont help the hildebitch in 2016.  

personally I don't give a shit about Obama or where he was delivered.   His terrible time in office is almost over, that's all that matters.


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 22, 2016)

Care4all said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


I wouldn't be surprised if Alan Peters was just another Trump alias, like John Miller or John Baron.


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 22, 2016)

Redfish said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Nope- why do you keep lying? 


The Birther movement started with right wing bloggers
The only candidate running for office that is a Birther and has been a Birther is Donald Trump

Birther in Chief 2011-2016


----------



## Faun (Sep 22, 2016)

Redfish said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Who cares what excuses you make up? You voted for Bush.

*Twice!* 

And Bush's job approval rating was half of what Obama's is now at this point in his presidency; while Obama's is inline with Reagan.

As far as knowing anyone who's participated in such a poll, I do. Me. I was called by Pew.


----------



## Faun (Sep 22, 2016)

Redfish said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


You're nuts to think that confirms Clinton staffers started it. It shows how it started on a rightwing blog in March, 2008.


----------



## Faun (Sep 22, 2016)

Redfish said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Dreams the forum's most prolific liar.


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 23, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> The Birther movement started with right wing bloggers
> The only candidate running for office that is a Birther and has been a Birther is Donald Trump
> Birther in Chief 2011-2016


And Trump is STILL the Grand Dragon of Birthers to the Birthers, they know he only said what he was told to say for election purposes only. Birther second in command Sheriff Joe Arpaio points out he's not bothered by Trump's statement and notes that Trump never said the long form birth certificate Obama released in 2011 wasn't forgery.


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 23, 2016)

edthecynic said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > The Birther movement started with right wing bloggers
> ...



Yep- Trump knows he still has the gullible Birther vote regardless of what he says and does- so he is now 'pivoting' to try to attract some rational voters. Hilariously trying to blame Clinton for his own Birther idiocy.


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 23, 2016)

Faun said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



Is it Redfish or Kaz?

They both kaz so much its a tough call.


----------



## Faun (Sep 23, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


I think Redfish is actually a bigger kazzer than kaz.


----------



## Redfish (Sep 24, 2016)

Faun said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




The truth really scares you libfools doesn't it?   No matter, your opinions are of no more vaule than the slime a slug leaves on a sidewalk. 

Liberalism is a failed ideology.  But while on that subject can you explain why libs love gays and love muslims when muslims want gays executed?


----------



## candycorn (Sep 24, 2016)

Redfish said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


332-206.
Wish you could “fail” that way…huh loser boy?


----------



## rdean (Sep 24, 2016)

washamericom said:


> these are eleven Trumpisms about obama's birth certificate. theses are all plausible still in the timeline of the birther story. i think it's smart not to talk about it till obama's gone from office. then, who knows. it will all come out someday.
> 
> i'd bet the farm that it will be back in the spotlight before the election, cause it's still a political hot potato.
> 
> ...


The GOP Nation of Tardation.


----------



## washamericom (Sep 24, 2016)

Faun said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



what are you guys 5 ?


----------



## washamericom (Oct 30, 2016)

well, there's no doubt now that the democrat party led by obama clinton and wasserman have seemed so truthful in the past.
 obama _did_ say he would be transparent, truth in advertising. just in time for halloween too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




maybe dreams from my father is a half baked half transparent truth too.


----------



## washamericom (Nov 3, 2016)

Hillary Tells Obama To ‘Call Off FBI’ Or She Will Reveal His True Kenyan Birth Certificate!!! - Nevo News

Hillary Clinton might finally expose the facts about President Obama’s Kenyan birth certificate. She is also threatening to expose Obama’s Hawaiian birth certificate is bogus as well as his college transcripts reflecting that he attended different colleges as a foreign national.

During a heated exchange between President Barack Obama and Hillary Clinton a fierce exchange of words ignited a fire between the two Democratic politicians.

According to an unnamed White House intern, the former Secretary of State demanded that Obama “call off the FBI!”, while Obama demanded Clinton “Terminate


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 5, 2016)

washamericom said:


> Hillary Tells Obama To ‘Call Off FBI’ Or She Will Reveal His True Kenyan Birth Certificate!!! - Nevo News
> 
> Hillary Clinton might finally expose the facts about President Obama’s Kenyan birth certificate. She is also threatening to expose Obama’s Hawaiian birth certificate is bogus as well as his college transcripts reflecting that he attended different colleges as a foreign national.
> 
> ...


How many times will the Right fall for these FAKE "news" sites???
These morons will believe anything!!!!


----------



## G.T. (Nov 5, 2016)

is it at 11 yet, i feel like its still at zero.


----------



## Dalia (Nov 5, 2016)

Redfish said:


> The Clinton campaign started the birth certificate controversy in 2008.


Voilà, Hillary start it or every member here at this forum who are dedicated to her and believe her,  that she always right, that she did not do anything wrong, Bla, bla...or must admit the birth certificat could be a fake


----------



## Dalia (Nov 5, 2016)

turzovka said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > turzovka said:
> ...


Yes, and now they will go vote for Hillary they eyes closed while thinking everything is ok there is no wrong with Hillary, nothing can be done as they are like that comme /like Obama ostriches


----------



## Faun (Nov 5, 2016)

edthecynic said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Hillary Tells Obama To ‘Call Off FBI’ Or She Will Reveal His True Kenyan Birth Certificate!!! - Nevo News
> ...


*Every time.*


----------



## Faun (Nov 5, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > The Clinton campaign started the birth certificate controversy in 2008.
> ...


Nope, it started on this rightwing forum....

FR CONTEST: "Pin the Middle Name on the Obama"


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 5, 2016)

Dalia said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



I will vote for Clinton because she is a better candidate than Trump.

Trump is a disaster waiting to happen- a nutball Birther.


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 5, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > The Clinton campaign started the birth certificate controversy in 2008.
> ...



Nope- Clinton never even suggested that Barack Obama was not born in the U.S.

But Donald Trump spent 5 years saying the President of the United States was not born here.

It is amusing though that you think that Trump is just a gullible fool who got fooled by Clinton.


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 5, 2016)

washamericom said:


> Hillary Tells Obama To ‘Call Off FBI’ Or She Will Reveal His True Kenyan Birth Certificate!!! - Nevo News
> 
> Hillary Clinton might finally expose the facts about President Obama’s Kenyan birth certificate. She is also threatening to expose Obama’s Hawaiian birth certificate is bogus as well as his college transcripts reflecting that he attended different colleges as a foreign national.
> 
> ...



LOL- Wash actually believes this crap.


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 5, 2016)

Redfish said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



You wouldn't recognize the truth if it hit you with a Bible.

You lie as easily as you breath.


----------



## Dalia (Nov 5, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > turzovka said:
> ...


Everyone such respect the choice of a person when a person go vote still if the other person don't agree with the choice...you want to vote for Hillary that is your choice and i respect that. but it don't bother you all those investigation from the FBI ? it's not very clean to start as a Président of the United States be under invertigation


----------



## Faun (Nov 5, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


What about the investigation? All the FBI has said is they found emails on a server that was not Hillary's server. At the time they announced this, they had not even seen any of the emails and admitted they didn't know if there was anything of "significance" in terms of Hillary.

So what about that?


----------



## Dalia (Nov 5, 2016)

Faun said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


but it was her responsibility , but now she said excuse me I'd want do it anymore and it is forgotten.
She is not fit to govern the United States after that.


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 5, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



I think that Clinton is far, far, far more fit to be President than a nutball Birther like Trump.


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 5, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



Of course it bothers me. It just isn't a reason to vote for Donald Trump.

It bothers me that Donald Trump has two law suits against him for fraud that will not be resolved until after the election. It bothers me that Donald Trump is the only candidate in 30 years not to show Americans his tax returns. 

More importantly though it bothers me that Trump proposes policies that would a) lead to trade wars and b) encourage players like Russia and China to think that they could attack our allies and c) encourage other countries to develop nuclear weapons.


----------



## Dalia (Nov 5, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


If it bothers you why vote for her ? you talk about fraud but Hillary as the thing going on with the Clinton fondation she as a lot of crooked thing on her.
For the tax returns he say he will show it if he is elected, he could do like that.
And for Russia and China sorry but Obama is living a big mess by doing nothing and Obama did not try to get along with Putin he did everything to piss him off...like ignoring too the danger coming from Kim Jong-un.
He is living a mess look around you it look like shit.
And Hillary want to follow up in the same direction.


----------



## Faun (Nov 5, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


What is her responsibility? No one even knows if any of her emails on on Weiner's laptop.


----------



## Faun (Nov 5, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


He promised he would show his taxes if he ran for president.

He lied and didn't show them.

Why on Earth do you think he would change his tune if he were to become president?


----------



## Dalia (Nov 6, 2016)

Faun said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


He is not perfect but he is a lot better than Hillary ...Hillary will do the same lacking political version that did Obama.
Trump will take care of that Obamacare for one exemples : frankly that put the Americans in impasse


----------



## Redfish (Nov 6, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




that's because you are a brain dead idiot.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 6, 2016)

Faun said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...




What do you think you would find in his tax return?   He gets audited every year.   If he was cheating, the IRS would be all over him.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 6, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



I have never lied,  I always try to tell the truth-------------Hillary Clinton.    Since you brought up liars.


----------



## Faun (Nov 6, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


You didn't answer my question. Try again.


----------



## Faun (Nov 6, 2016)

Redfish said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


That's not the point. The point is he doesn't keep his word. He has no integrity.


----------



## Faun (Nov 6, 2016)

Redfish said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


I myself have caught you telling lies. Hell, you denying you lie is a lie in itself.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 6, 2016)

Faun said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




and Hillary does?   At least Trump is not under FBI investigation for violating national security laws and money laundering. 

Trump is the better choice by far.   But if you want more of the shit from obozo's 8 years, vote hilly.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 6, 2016)

Faun said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...




then you should have no trouble posting them-----------go for it,  I'll wait


----------



## Dalia (Nov 6, 2016)

Faun said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Hillary she is a big liar...Look : 7 News Stories from 2008 that PROVE Hillary Started Obama 'Birtherism' - Media is LYING!


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 6, 2016)

Redfish said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Stop Kazzing.

LOL- how hilarious you claiming you always tell the truth-  that would be like Donald Trump saying he always tells the truth.....lol


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 6, 2016)

Redfish said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



We won't know what we will find until we see his tax return.

As pointed out Trump said he would provide his tax returns if he ran for President- he lied. 

Trump is the only Presidential candidate in 30 years not to provide his tax returns for Americans to look at- what is he hiding?

Only Trump knows what he doesn't want the voters to see.


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 6, 2016)

Redfish said:


> [
> Trump is the better choice by far.   .



If you want a global trade war, our allies developing nuclear weapons, and China and Russia given the green light to invade other countries- Trump is indeed the better choice.


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 6, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



Feel free to provide a single quote by Hillary Clinton ever suggesting that Barack Obama was not born in the United States.

Meanwhile- the Birther asshole Donald Trump promoted that for 5 years- why do you want to believe that Donald Trump was just a gullible idiot who was fooled by Hillary Clinton?


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 6, 2016)

Redfish said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Here is a whole thread you were called on

Hillary and Margaret Sanger
Where you claimed Margaret Sanger said  "Negroes are human weeds that must be eliminated"

That was a lie- and very typical of you. 

And when the lie was pointed out you just argued that she had said something like that. And then doubled down.


----------



## Faun (Nov 6, 2016)

Redfish said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


You mean 4 more years of 4 point something unemployment and a record high stock market? Yeah, I want that.


----------



## Faun (Nov 6, 2016)

Redfish said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Sure, let's start here with you falsely claiming the video claim was a lie; when in reality, it was proven that the CIA was pushing the video narrative, not Hillary.



Redfish said:


> No cover up?????????????????
> 
> "it was caused by a video"   Lying is covering up,   WTF is wrong with you?


----------



## Faun (Nov 6, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


Trump's an even bigger liar...

Donald Trump's file

... but you're still not answering the question. The question wasn't who's the bigger liar.

The question is ... *Trump promised he would show his taxes if he ran for president. Instead, he lied, did not keep his word, and didn't release them. Why on Earth do you think he would change his tune if he were to become president?*


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 6, 2016)

Another lie by Redfish in this thread

_the publisher said he was born in Kenya on the cover of the book, are you claiming that Obama never read what was written about him? are you claiming that Obama did not proof read the book and cover for accuracy?
_
No publisher ever said Barack Obama was born in Kenya on the cover of a book. Barack Obama has published I believe two books- and the first one said he was born in Hawaii.


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 6, 2016)

Another lie by Redfish
_Bottom line. Obama was either born in Kenya or lied about being born in Kenya._ 
Busted: The Lies Of Miriam Goderich (The Literary Agent Of Obama's 1991 'Born In Kenya' Bio) Exposed

Redfish knows what the facts are- and just lies about them.


----------



## Faun (Nov 6, 2016)

Redfish said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Here's another one...


Redfish said:


> The Clinton campaign started the birther controversy in 2008.


... nope. The earliest discovered mention of Obama being born overseas started on freerepublic...

FR CONTEST: "Pin the Middle Name on the Obama"


----------



## Faun (Nov 6, 2016)

Redfish said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Here's another one where you falsely claimed Hillary said she doesn't remember jerking her head around in that video...


Redfish said:


> I am not a doctor.   But I do recognize it when someone jerks their head around and rolls their eyes while gaping open their mouth, and then cant remember doing it.


...needless to say, I'm *still* waiting for you to quote her saying she doesn't remember doing that.


----------



## Faun (Nov 6, 2016)

Redfish said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Here's another one where you falsely claimed Trump was leading in the polls in states where he wasn't actually leading...



Faun said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > dream on, the latest polls have Trump leading in Fla, Ohio, Mich, Maine, and Wisconsin.   as well as a virtual tie in Penn, NC, and Va.
> ...


----------



## Faun (Nov 6, 2016)

Redfish said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Here's another one where you falsely denied there was a recession in 2008...


Redfish said:


> there was no recession in 08.


----------



## Faun (Nov 6, 2016)

Redfish said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Here's another one where you falsely claimed the market crash in 2008 was not a market crash but merely a correction...


Redfish said:


> We had a market correction and some bad mortgage loans.


----------



## Faun (Nov 6, 2016)

Redfish said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Here's another one where you falsely denied the stock market lost half of its valuation...


Redfish said:


> the market did not drop 50%,   what planet do you live on?


... The Dow went from about *13.6K* to about *6.6K *... NASDAQ went from about *2.6K* to *1.3K* ... and the S&P500 went from about *1.5K* to *0.7K*


----------



## Faun (Nov 6, 2016)

Redfish said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


And now, your most recent lie....


Redfish said:


> I have never lied,  I always try to tell the truth


----------



## Redfish (Nov 7, 2016)

Faun said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




it was not a recession. you don't even know what the word recession means.  A market correction is not a recession.   Bad mortgage policy created bad mortgages and foreclosures, it did not create a recession. 
You are a stupid victim of dem/lib propaganda.   I made a ton of money in the market in those years, so did millions of others.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 7, 2016)

Faun said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




here's a good article on it.   the drop was temporary and self-correcting.   Smart investors did very well.   Nothing obozo did caused it to turn around, in fact his actions delayed the correction.

https://www.thebalance.com/stock-market-crash-of-2008-3305535

try to engage your brain as you read it and get past the partisan bullshit,  you might learn something and gain some credibility on this forum----------but somehow, I doubt it.


and for the record, stating an opinion is not lying, it is an OPINION.   look the word up.


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 7, 2016)

Redfish said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Wow- so the whole world is wrong that there was a recession.

While you may have made money during the recession- that doesn't change the fact that we experienced a recession. 

Most Economists in Survey  Say Recession Is Here
*Most Economists in Survey Say Recession Is Here*
*Poll Shows Sharp Drop In First-Half Forecasts; Retail Sales Decline*
By
Phil Izzo and
Sudeep Reddy
 Updated March 13, 2008 12:01 a.m. ET
Economists in the latest Wall Street Journal forecasting survey are increasingly certain the U.S. has slid into recession, a view reinforced by new data showing a sharp drop in retail sales last month.

http://www.conservapedia.com/Recession_of_2008
The *Recession of 2008* (also called the *Recession of the late 2000s* or the *Great Recession*) was a major worldwide economic downturn that began in 2008 and continued into 2010 and beyond


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 7, 2016)

Note Redfish didn't even attempt to deny all of the other examples of his kazzing here at USMB.


----------



## Faun (Nov 7, 2016)

Redfish said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Liar.

http://www.nber.org/cycles/dec2008.pdf

I've challenged you to explain what *your *definition of a recession is. But you refuse to say. And the reason you refuse to say is because you know when you do, you'll expose yourself once again as the liar you are.


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 7, 2016)

Faun said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



How do you know when Redfish lies?

He posts at USMB.......


----------



## Redfish (Nov 7, 2016)

Faun said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




grow up and stop the juvenile name calling.   1929 was a recession that led to a depression.   2008 was a market correction driven by bad mortgage policy.   It was short lived and corrected itself. 

I fully understand that some left wing "economists"  have to call it a recession to justify their support of Obama.   I get that,  too bad that you don't


----------



## Redfish (Nov 7, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...




I hope you and faun will be very happy together living in a cave and eating leaves and dirt.   What a couple of losers you too have proven to be.  If you weren't so entertaining I would put you on ignore where idiots like you belong.


----------



## Faun (Nov 7, 2016)

Redfish said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Holyfuckingshit!  

*Your own link says the market crashed...

Stock Market Crash of 2008*

It also points out the market lost about half of its valuation, which you also lied about when you falsely denied it dropped that much.

*Your own link!* 



Redfish said:


> and for the record, stating an opinion is not lying, it is an OPINION.   look the word up.


Lying POS... it's not *opinion* that the economy was in recession. Either it was or it wasn't annd every economist and every economic indicator says that it was.

It's not an *opinion* of whether or not the stock market crashed during the Great Recession. When the market loses half its valuation, by definition, that's a crash. 

It's not an *opinion* that the market didn't drop 50%, it did, according to the market indexes.

Not only are you a chronic liar, you're too stupid to at least be a good liar. Instead, you get caught lying all the time because you're such a bad liar.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 7, 2016)

Faun said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




I never said the market didn't crash.   I said it was not a recession, and it wasn't.   It was a TEMPORARY downturn and quickly recovered,  that's why it was such a good earning opportunity for smart investors.

I understand that you are precluded from thinking on your own by your left wing masters, and that your role as a dem sheep is to repeat the shit they pump into your empty head.

You and your kind are pathetic excuses for human beings.  You might as well get down and walk on four feet for all the good your brain does you.  You are the useful idiots that the left is counting on and you don't let them down.


----------



## Faun (Nov 7, 2016)

Redfish said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Stop kazzing.

The 1929 crash has nothing to do with the 2008 recession.

And I note, you still refuse to specify what you _think_ constitutes a recession since you're falsely claiming the 2008 recession doesn't qualify.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 7, 2016)

Faun said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




the criteria is duration.   2008 was a very short, temporary down market.   It had zero affect on 95% of americans.    Its ok if you want to follow your masters instructions and call it a recession, but that does not make it one.


----------



## Faun (Nov 7, 2016)

Redfish said:


> I never said the market didn't crash.


Do you ever stop kazzing?

Ever...??



Redfish said:


> What happened to the market in 2008 was a minor blip that corrected itself very quickly, and most investors made money because of it.


A stock market correction occurs when the market drops as much as about 10%, not when it drops 50%.​


----------



## Redfish (Nov 7, 2016)

Faun said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > I never said the market didn't crash.
> ...



that's one definition.   Use it if it makes you feel good.   I really don't care what you believe.

Let me guess:  you are a 60+ year old lesbian living in a basement apartment in the crummy part of one of our large cities,  you collect welfare and eat off an EBT card while living in your rent controlled tenement.


----------



## Faun (Nov 7, 2016)

Redfish said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Duration is measured by GDP being negative for at least 6 months, according to the classical definition if a recession.

And by "masters," you mean the most highly qualified economists.

Find one single economist who agrees with you that there was no recession...


----------



## Faun (Nov 7, 2016)

Redfish said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


So post a link to any economist echoing your beliefs...



Redfish said:


> Let me guess:  you are a 60+ year old


Nope



Redfish said:


> lesbian


Nope



Redfish said:


> living in a basement apartment


Nope



Redfish said:


> in the crummy part of one of our large cities,


Nope



Redfish said:


> you collect welfare


Nope



Redfish said:


> and eat off an EBT card


Nope



Redfish said:


> while living in your rent controlled tenement.


Nope

You're batting 0.000 because you're such a miserable [lying] loser.


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 7, 2016)

Redfish said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Well we aren't the loser who is a serial liar who has been caught lying over and over at USMB- you can be proud to own that honor.


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 7, 2016)

Redfish said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



In other words, definitions be damned- Redfish will lie about what he feels like lying about.


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 7, 2016)

Redfish said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



LOL- some of the 'left wing publications that have spoken about the recession:

The Recession’s Economic Trauma Has Left Enduring Scars

*The Recession’s Economic Trauma Has Left Enduring Scars*
*Effects of losing a job linger, from lower wages and home ownership rates to psychological problems *

The Recession is Over?, by Jonah Goldberg, National Review

The Recession is Over?


Is there anyone other than Redfish who is claiming we didn't have a recession?


----------



## Redfish (Nov 8, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




WTF is wrong with you?  are you mentally ill?  Disagreeing is not lying.   I disagree with you and the so-called economists who claim we had a recession in 2008.   Those years were some of my most prosperous, I made a lot of money in those years.  So did many others.   In a true recession, everyone would be hurt financially.   But you are free to wallow in self pity and praise the Kenyan messiah if it somehow makes your pitiful existence more tolerable to you.


----------



## Faun (Nov 8, 2016)

Redfish said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Saying the stock market didn't drop 50% during the recession isn't disagreeing ... it's not an opinion ... it's lying.


----------



## rahtruelies (Nov 18, 2016)

washamericom said:


> these are eleven Trumpisms about obama's birth certificate. theses are all plausible still in the timeline of the birther story. i think it's smart not to talk about it till obama's gone from office. then, who knows. it will all come out someday.
> 
> i'd bet the farm that it will be back in the spotlight before the election, cause it's still a political hot potato.
> 
> ...




There may or may not be a real barry USA birth certificate. What is for sure is that barry is NOT a Natural Born Citizen.


----------



## washamericom (Nov 20, 2016)

rahtruelies said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > these are eleven Trumpisms about obama's birth certificate. theses are all plausible still in the timeline of the birther story. i think it's smart not to talk about it till obama's gone from office. then, who knows. it will all come out someday.
> ...


i think Trump can get into that vault in hawaii.


----------



## Faun (Nov 22, 2016)

washamericom said:


> rahtruelies said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


Trump says he was born in the U.S.

What's your backup plan?


----------



## washamericom (Nov 22, 2016)

Faun said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > rahtruelies said:
> ...


Trump.


----------



## Faun (Nov 22, 2016)

washamericom said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


Again.... Trump says Obama was born in the U.S.

You're fucked again if that's your backup plan.


----------



## rahtruelies (Nov 23, 2016)

Faun said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



What part of NOT a Natural Born Citizen is beyond your ability to comprehend?


----------



## Faun (Nov 23, 2016)

rahtruelies said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


He was born in Hawaii.... That makes him a natural born citizen. Thanks for playin'.


----------



## rahtruelies (Nov 23, 2016)

Faun said:


> rahtruelies said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


............and his daddy was NOT a US Citizen when barry was born and hence even IF barry was born in Hawaii he is not an NBC. You however ARE a fool with an axe to grind.


----------



## washamericom (Nov 23, 2016)

Faun said:


> rahtruelies said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


he was born to the same circumstance that the founding fathers grandfathered themselves for. that's pretty simple. but there is far more nefariousness going on.


----------



## washamericom (Nov 23, 2016)

Faun said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


we'll see what zullo has to say.


----------



## Faun (Nov 23, 2016)

rahtruelies said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > rahtruelies said:
> ...


Thankfully for Obama, there is no U.S. law which requires a person's father to be a U.S. citizen for them to be a natural born ciizen. That's why Chester Arthur was also eligible to be president even though his father was not a U.S. citizen at the time of his birth.


----------



## Faun (Nov 23, 2016)

washamericom said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


Who cares what he has to say? Obama has since produced a short and long form record of his birth indicating he was born im Honolulu. Both certified as authentic copies by the state of Hawaii. Zullo has never physically examined either copy so anything he says about them carries any significance.


----------



## Faun (Nov 23, 2016)

washamericom said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > rahtruelies said:
> ...


No, he was not born under the same circumstance as the founding fathers. He was born a U.S. citizen... The founding fathers were not.


----------



## washamericom (Nov 23, 2016)

Faun said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




well, that's where the debate starts. really which country claims him at birth. his father was a foreign national, like George Washington.
*Presidential Eligibility - Constitution Society*
www.constitution.org › Abuses
That was not on the point of presidential eligibility, but it does show which rule applies. .... There is no law of the United States under which his father or any other ..... Originalism and the Natural Born Citizen Clause, by Lawrence B. Solum, ...
*Natural-born-citizen clause - Wikipedia*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Natural-born-citizen_*clause*
Status as a natural-born citizen of the United States is one of the eligibility requirements ... Many eligibility lawsuits from the 2008, 2012, and 2016 election cycles were ..... The father had relinquished his American citizenship and the young man was now 20 years old and about to be drafted into the Imperial German army.
*As the Birthers, we are pointing out that the conditions of Barack ...*
birthers.org/USC/ArtIIS1.html
“No person except a natural born citizen, or a citizen of the United States, at the time of the adoption of this Constitution, shall be eligible to the office of President; neither shall any person be eligible to that office who shall not have attained to the age of thirty five years, and been fourteen Years a resident ...
*[PDF]Presidential Eligibility: the Meaning of the Natural-Born Citizen Clause*
blogs.gonzaga.edu/gulawreview/files/2011/01/Lohman1.pdf
by CS Lohman - ‎2001 - ‎Cited by 23 - ‎Related articles
States, at the time of the Adoption of this Constitution, shall be eligible to the. Office of ... cesarean section are not viable presidential candidates,8 the clause is no ...... born to a double character: the citizenship of the father is that of the child,.
*All US Presidents & Eligibility: Grandfather Clause, Natural Born - Scribd*
https://www.scribd.com/.../All-U-S-*Presidents*-*Eligibility*-*Grandfather*-*Clause*-Natural-...
 Rating: 4.5 - ‎11 votes
Feb 16, 2009 - All U.S. Presidents & Eligibility: Grandfather Clause, Natural Born Citizen Clause, or Seated by Fraud - Free download as PDF File (.pdf), Text ...
*Article II Eligibility Facts | Article II Super PAC*
www.art2superpac.com/issues.html
Citizenship Status of the Presidents of the United States and Their Eligibility Under .... Through Article II's grandfather clause, they were allowed to be President.
*Re-examining the Constitution's Presidential Eligibility Clause ...*
www.law.virginia.edu/html/news/2009_fall/white_oped.htm
Aug 20, 2009 - Re-examining the Constitution's Presidential Eligibility Clause. August 20 ... In Obama's case, his father was not an American citizen. If he had ...
*List of U.S. Presidents - Eligibility under Article II Grandfather Clause ...*
www.obamareleaseyourrecords.com/2011/.../list-of-us-*presidents*-*eligibility*-under.ht...
Feb 15, 2011 - List of U.S. Presidents - and their Constitutional Eligibility under the U.S. Constitution's Article II, Section 1 "Grandfather Clause (GFC)" or the ...
*The "Grandfather Clause" Regarding the "Natural Born Citizen ...*
www.obamabirthbook.com/.../the-*grandfather*-*clause*-regarding-the-natural-born-citiz...
Oct 2, 2012 - The first President not qualifying under the Grandfather Clause, but as a .... away, only natural born citizens were eligible to be president.
*[PDF]The Presidential Qualification Clause in this Bicentennial Year*
www.fdlaw.com/.../The%20*Presidential*%20Qualification%20*Clause*%20in%20this%2...
by JM Medina - ‎Cited by 14 - ‎Related articles
natural-born citizen except eligibility to the presidency.”). There are, however, at .... The Constitution provided a grandfather clause, enabling those persons who.


----------

